# Meerforellenfänge März 2006



## Medo (27. Februar 2006)

*Meerforellenfänge März/April 2006*

so und nun ist saison!

immer rein mitden daten!#6


gruß medo#h


----------



## Medo (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März/April 2006*

upps.... einen tag hätt man ja noch warten können.... sorry


----------



## Locke (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März/April 2006*



			
				Alter Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Immer mehr User über 40 Jahre verschwinden spurlos im Internet, weil sie aus Versehen die Tasten "Alt" und "ENTFERNEN" drücken.


Trifft das auf Dich auch bald zu??  :q

Scheinst es eilig zu haben! 

Mal sehen, was die Saison alles bringt.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Medo (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März/April 2006*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Trifft das auf Dich auch bald zu?? :q
> 
> Scheinst es eilig zu haben!
> 
> ...


 
hey hey locke alter haudegen....

wem gucken denn schon die kniescheiben durch 

gruss auch an zu hause#h


----------



## Mepps (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März/April 2006*

Datum: 1.3
Ort: Schönhagen 
Fänge: Nichts#d 
Köder: alles|supergri  naja zumindest spöket,snaps,salty, striper, etc
Zeit: 15-17.30Uhr

wir waren zu dritt los. und hatte nicht einen kontakt!

naja der märz is ja noch lang|rolleyes


----------



## Christian D (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März/April 2006*

Wann: 1. März
Wo: Sierksdorf
Zeit: 12-16
Wie: Fliege ( Polar Magnus als auch Mickey Fin)
Ergebnis: Niente, nix,....Das einzige was lief, war die Nase!#d 

Bin jetzt öfters mal mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs gewesen und mir gefällt die Sache immer mehr! Fahre zwar immer das duale System ( Spinn + Fliegenrute), aber mehr und mehr bleibt die Blechpeitsche unangetastet.


----------



## nils7677 (5. März 2006)

Da sich bislang keiner daran gemacht hat einen Thread für den besten aller Meerforellenmonate aufzumachen, bequeme ich mich einmal.

wann: 04.03.2006 13:15 - 14:45
wo : Brodau
wer : ich und 1 Kollege
wasser: sehr klar 
temp. :+3 außen 1 Grad im Wasser
wind : 4 bis 5 Windstärken zeitweise starker Schneefall
fisch : Nullnummer

Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht, sich den Kopf vom Ostseewind freiblasen zu lassen. |supergri Leider war es aber eine Nullnummer.


----------



## oh-nemo (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				nils7677 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich bislang keiner daran gemacht hat einen Thread für den besten aller Meerforellenmonate aufzumachen, bequeme ich mich einmal.


Guck mal :m http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71327


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

ich hab das "neue" Thema mal hier mit reingeschubst  #h


----------



## Meerfor1 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Na dann mache ich mal den Anfang:

Wo: Ost-Holstein
Wann: 04.03.2006 9.00 - 12.00 Uhr
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: südlich 2 -3 Bft.
Wetter: diesig, später Schneesturm
Wasser: 0° C
Luft: - 2° C
Köder: Filur 21g / Snaps 20g
Fisch: Meerforelle 54 cm (wunderbar blank)

Hat Spaß gemacht. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie Bilder eingestellt werden, sonst könnte ich ein Foto anbieten.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Meerfor1 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Das war nix. Neuer Versuch:


----------



## Meerfor1 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Noch ein Versuch:


----------



## Mepps (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hey!
Super Fisch:m 
......und schönes gerät#6 

Petrie
Jonas


----------



## Christian D (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Man wird echt ein bisschen neidisch!#6  Habe den ganzen Winter über nicht einen Kontakt gehabt, obwohl ich ziemlich oft los war. Zeiten bessern sich!


----------



## Mepps (5. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird echt ein bisschen neidisch!#6 Habe den ganzen Winter über nicht einen Kontakt gehabt, obwohl ich ziemlich oft los war. Zeiten bessern sich!


 
das kenn ich 
10 mal los von dezember bis märz und das einzige was gebissen hat war ne "steelhead" von 4pfund|kopfkrat 

naja ich hab mir echt vorgenommen bis zum langersehnten temperaturanstieg  auszuharren!|uhoh: 
....aber ich schaffs nich:q


----------



## brommser (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin zusammen,

Wo : Ostseebad Rerik
Wann : 3. u. 4. März mittagszeit
Wie : bis drei cm über Wathose im wasser ( scheiß welle )
Koder : Alles "blechige" u. mit spiro u. Fliege
Wetter: Sonne / Schneeschauermix / 2 - 3 Grad
Fisch : nix

Ok, muß auch zugeben, war mein erstes mal auf Meerforelle u. muß mich da wohl auch noch nen bischen "reinfuchsen" Spaß hat`s trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Medo (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das "neue" Thema mal hier mit reingeschubst  #h


 

  #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ Meerfor1

Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Fang. :m 
So solls sein, daß macht Mut!!! |supergri

@brommser

In Rerik brauchst du eigentlich nicht ins Wasser, da eine Hüfttiefe ja schon nach knapp 5 - 7 m gegeben ist.
Wenn du oben auf dem Strand bleibst, wirft man oft sogar weiter und bekommt keine nasse Büx!!


----------



## gerstmichel (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Och Moin zusammen,

Wo : Inne Nähe von Dahme unter sun hohen Turm
Wann : 4. März morgens
Wie : Wathose und Spinne
Köder : Heringsimitate in 2D und 3D, Spöket
Wetter: Sonne / um die 0° / Wasser 1°
Fisch : nix

Naja, vielleicht lag es nicht am Fisch...#c 

Beim Entkrauten hat der letzte Ring mir immer die Schnur gekappt, hat zwei Köder gedauert bis ich die Ursache gefunden habe#q , also raus, meine andere Spinne geholt, weiter...
Nach 30 Min. Hänger !! Abriss... Sch.... #q ist wohl nicht mein Tag dachte ich so und bin dann abgedüst.
Wollte Sonntag nochmal los, hab das aber aufgrund des Wetters sein lassen.  Kommendes WE ist ja auch noch Gelegenheit !!|wavey: 

Man sieht sich...


----------



## Marcus van K (7. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Tach auch,

wann: heut 07.03
wo: Ostsee ja ne is klar :q 
wie: Spinnangeln
Köder:Hansen allerlei
Zeit:14-1800
Wind: zuerst leicht auflandig (Hoffnug bestand) dann abflauent und Ententeich
Wetter: Sonne, leichte schneeschauer und Wolken alles dabei quasi
Temp: Luft 2, Wasser 1 grad
Fisch: ja ja, gut Ding muss weile haben


Da steh ich aufm Parkplatz und bin am Anplünnen da kommt n anderer Angler längs und grinst. Auf die Frage ...... bekomm ich ein nicken 
JOOP 70er Silberbaren :k beim 5 Wurf  sagte er ....... 

1-2-3 schönes ding

Aber lieber Angeln und nix fangen, 
als zu hause sitzen und schlechte Laune haben.


----------



## T4_Christian (8. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Na, dann werde ich mal nachlegen Von wegen das Wasser ist zu kalt...


Wo: zwischen Flensburg und Warnemünde
Wann: 08.03.2006 5.30 - 11.30 Uhr
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: süd/ost 4 Bft.
Wetter: diesig, später kam die Sonne durch
Wasser: 0° C
Luft: - 3° C
Köder: Grizzly, Snaps, Spöket
Fisch: 2 Trutten von 44cm und 50cm mitgenommen. 1größere ausgeschlizt und zwei untermaßige released.

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/3205/jd4000033en.jpg

War mal wieder ein super schönes -natürlich auch kaltes- Angelerlebnis:l 

Um 4.30 Uhr fing alles an..das immer wieder störende klingeln des Weckers.. 
Naja, ich habe ihn mir ja nicht umsonst gestellt. Kurzer blick aus dem Fenster.. Oh gott, die Scheiben vom Wagen sind gefroren#d Das kann ja heiter werden. Das gibt ja dann schon einmal die ersten katen Finger beim eiskratzen. Jetzt noch schnell ein bisschen warmes Wasser ins Gesicht schmeissen und ab in die Klamotten.. 
Am Wasser angekommen merke ich schon gleich die steife Briese die mir um die Ohren pfeift. Bin mal wieder erster (und für heute auch einziger) am Wasser -an dem Zustand wird sich wohl nie was ändern- #c 
Naja, schnell zum vermutlichen Hotspot hingestiefelt -wird ja schon langsam hell- die ersten schüchternen Würfe zum anfeuchten der Schnur waren noch nicht einmal abgeschlossen, da rappelte es auch schon..Fängt ja gut an! Zwar untermaßig aber immerhin ist Fisch in Reichweite. Dann passierte für die nächsten ca.1500m garnichts. Köderwechsel? Warum? Fange doch sonst auch mit dem Köder! Na gut, dann doch.. Erste Wurf mit dem Grizzly, PENG.. abriss? Verstehe ich nicht.;+ Kopf hoch und weiter geht´s.
Nach 50m Metern merkte ich einen seltsamen wiederstand. Kraut! Dachte ich..zu meinem Glück hatte sich aber mein Blinker in die frei herum schwimmende Schnur gewickelt und ich konnte den Grizzly retten:z
Damit ist noch lange nicht Schluß!!! Ich hatte ja schließlich noch den ganzen Rückweg vor mir.. Hatte es im Gefühl das ich mit ihm noch was erreichen kann. Dann gig es Schlag auf Schlag.. Biss! Nach kurzer Zeit meldete sich die erste Trutta von 44cm. Haken hatte sich leider im Auge verhakt sonst wäre sie jetzt noch am Leben. Kaum hatte ich den Köder wieder im Wasser knallte es schon wieder! Oh, das ist schon etwas größeres. Mein Puls raste nach oben..10Meter vor meinen Füßen mußte es dann ja passieren. Plötzlich kein wiederstand mehr. Ausgeschlizt.. Nach einem kuzen Urschrei|motz: ging es dann weiter. 5Würfe später wieder ein zappeln zu spüren. Wieder ´ne untermaßige aber dafür sehr schön gezeichnete ca.20cm lange Meerforelle.
Kurz vor dem ausstieg aus dem Wasser rappelte es dann noch einmal! Nach ca.10Min konnte ich noch eine 50cm Trutta in den Händen halten.

Naja, und jetzt? Jetzt sitze ich hier vor dem PC und schreibe ins Forum..
Wer Schreibfehler findet kann sie mir ja zuschicken|wavey:


----------



## Bratnase (8. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin Christian,

so langsam müssen wir uns wohl mal Gedanken machen über ein Angelverbot für Dich. Zumindest für die Küste.
Stippen gehen kannste aber von mir aus noch... 

Trotzdem ein fettes Petri!

Sollten Deine Fänge in der nächsten Zeit versiegen: ab dem 18. bin ich auf Als und fange die Schwärme schon vor der Einfahrt in die F-Förde ab...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (8. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen Krischan#6 . Endlich mal wieder ne Erfolgsmeldung.


----------



## gerstmichel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Petri!!  #h 

Gibbet den Fisch denn nur in der F-Förde oder verläuft der sich auch mal in die Lübecker Bucht |kopfkrat ?

Ich hab jetzt schon so oft den 999sten Wurf gemacht, aber der 1000ste will mir nicht gelingen...#c 

Am WE geh ich wieder..:m


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ T4 Christian

#r  zu diesem tollen Ergebnis. Wie heißt es doch so schön, "der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm". #6  In diesem Falle halt die Meefos! :m 

@ gerstmichel

Natürlich schwimmen die Meefos nicht nur in der F-Förde. #d 
Du mußt sie halt nur finden und zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.  #6 

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## brommser (9. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meerfor1
> 
> Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Fang. :m
> So solls sein, daß macht Mut!!! |supergri
> ...


 

Ja, das hab ich dann auch festgestellt, man steht auch sicherer als auf som glibschigen Stein, aber mußte doch meine neu erstandene Wathose einweihen. |rolleyes


----------



## T4_Christian (9. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wasser ist zu kalt... Naja, wir sind heute morgen trotzdem los gewesen 

Wo: zwischen Flensburg und Warnemünde
Wann: 09.03.2006 5.30 - 11.00 Uhr
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: ost 4 Bft. in Böhen 5 Bft
Wetter: klar bis wechselhaft
Wasser: 0° C
Luft: - 1° C gefühlte Temperatur |scardie:
Köder: Grizzly, Snaps, Spöket
Fisch: 2 Trutten von 50cm und 53cm

Heute mal ein Kurzbericht:

Mein Vater und ich sind heute morgen mal schnell los gewesen.. Eigenlich wollte er nur ein paar schöne Brandungsfoto´s von mit und der See knipsen, aber es kam ganz anders..|supergri 
Haben uns heute ein sehr schönen Platz ausgesucht, der auch bei starkem Wind leicht(er) zu befischen ist. 
Nach etwa 2Std. vergebenes werfen und A.... kalten Fingerkuppen machte es einen riesen Platsch hinter mir, nein kein Fisch... mein Vater ist von einer Welle erfasst worden und auf einem Stein ausgerutscht... Ich wusste nicht ob ich  sollte oder :c sollte, denn eines stand für mich fest. Das war es für heute! Mein Vater allerdings hatte "nur ein nasses Bein und einen nassen Fuß. Weiter geht´s... 
Zwei würfe später knallte es dann bei mir. Ich konnte eine 50cm mit schön dickem Bauch landen. (Hätte sie ihm lieber gegönnt, denn er guckte irgendwie mürrisch) Warum blos|kopfkrat  
Brauchte mir aber kein schlechtes gewissen einzureden, denn kurze Zeit nach dem ich das Wasser verlassen hatte. Rief er: BISS! Auch er konnte noch eine zwar noch etwas dunkel aber keines wegs müde Meerforelle von 53cm nach ca.10.Min landen. Sie hatte den 1ér Drilling aber leider so gierig geschluckt das wir sie -bevor sie sich quelt- abgeschlagen haben...

Naja, und jetzt sitze ich wieder hier... und schreibe
Ach ja, danke nochmal für die Glückwünsche!! |wavey: 

http://img367.*ih.us/img367/6062/jd4000022ri.jpg


----------



## Louis (9. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Jaaaaah, T4, gib's mir|supergri 

und ich muss hier rumsitzen...Glückwunsch zu den Fängen


----------



## Dorschi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Feiner Fisch ist da an Land gekommen!  Glückwünsche an die Fänger und Danke für die prima- Pics!


----------



## JunkieXL (9. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

ab Montag gehts wieder los  da hab ich wieder nen Auto hier ... Petri Christian tolle Fänge


----------



## pepp-eric (10. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann: 10.03.2006 7.00 - 12.00 Uhr
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: ost bis zu 5 Bft.
Wetter: diesig, dann schnee
Wasser: 0° C
Luft: - 3° C
Köder: Gladsax, div. Hansen
Fisch: eine 50er, schön fett


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Kann ja wohl nicht angehen , ich und Sir Ivan schmeißen uns hier an der Förde die Arme lahm und fangen nix und denn kommt n hamburger und holt ne 50er raus |motz: 

Naja trotzdem Glückwunsch zu dem fang .
Welche ecke warst du denn ? Hab das Gefühl ostufer ist immoment tote Hose ...


----------



## Meerfor1 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ T4 Christian:

Glückwunsch zum Fang. Die Fische sehen sehr gut aus. Und nochmals herzlichen Dank für die Anleitung zum Einstellen von Bildern.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Nordangler (11. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Super Fänge T4 Christian. Meinen Glückwunsch.

Hoffe, das wir uns endlich mal kennen lernen.

Sven


----------



## gerstmichel (11. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Feine Fänge, schön dass ihr mir das Wasser im Mund....

aber morgen früh, da gehe ich auch... mal sehen ob ich dann auch mal schreiben kann...

Feine Fänge... Petri...


----------



## eddy (12. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

An die "glücklichen"#h
So nun habt ihr mich heiß gemacht!!!!
Aber nur noch 3Tage arbeiten und 4 Wochen Urlaub auf mefos.#::z:z:z:z:z

Hab jetzt fast 1 Jahr nicht mehr an der Kurbel gedreht oder die Wathose angehabt, aber die nächsten Tage werde ich wohl nicht mehr aussteigen.|jump:
gruß eddy


----------



## gerstmichel (13. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Jou, da war ich dann los am Sonntag, und: NIX!! #c 

Der Wind war schuld (einer muß es ja sein...|krach: )...

WH: zu viel Welle, Wind direkt von vorn...
Staberhuk: Wind von links vorn, der zog mir die Leine von der Rolle, so hat das geblasen! Und angesagt war nur 2 bft |gr: .

Der Snap, den ich erfolgreich 50m rausgeworfen habe war schneller wieder an Land, als ich den Bügel umlegen konnte, so zerrte die Strömung an dem Ding !!  

Auf der Südseite Fehmarns gab es nur Kraut. Ebenso in Bliesdorf, wo ich einen Leidensgenossen traf, der dann noch nach Pelzerhaken los wollte. Ich habe an dieser Stelle bevorzugt, Brötchen für das Frühstück zu kaufen und mich an Heißem Kaffee zu erwärmen...:q 

Aber ich werd noch eine kriegen, es soll ja jetzt wärmer werden...#6


----------



## salmohunter (13. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Aber ich werd noch eine kriegen, es soll ja jetzt wärmer werden...#6

Verstehe ich garnicht sind doch schon milde minus 12 ° Grad


----------



## T4_Christian (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Puh, war das kalt. 

Wo: westliche Ostsee
Wann: 14.03.2006 5.00 - 09.00 Uhr
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: süd/ost 2 Bft.
Wetter: dunkel und später sonnig 
Wasser: 0° C
Luft: - 7° C
Köder: Grizzly, Snaps
Fisch: 2 Trutten von 46cm und 51cm mitgenommen. 

upps verkehrtes Bild, oder Fisch geklaut worden..
http://img159.*ih.us/img159/4167/jd4000105fq.jpg

das ist wohl das richtige
http://img159.*ih.us/img159/2434/jd4000031vt.jpg

und das wollte ich auch noch schnell zeigen 
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/9622/jd4000117pe.jpg

Flugs noch schnell was geschrieben:

Die Nacht endete mal wieder ziehmlich früh... 3.30 Uhr klingelte der Wecker. Bin ich eigentlich bescheuert, dachte ich wie ich aus dem Fenster guckte -Vollmond, bestimmt A...kalt und das Wasser bestimmt oberflächlich geforen-
naja, egel jetzt war ich ja wach, also schnell in die warmen Klamotten und ab ans Wasser!! 
Herrlich sah es aus, der Mond stand in voller Pracht über dem Wasser und strahlte mich an. Das Wasser war nicht gefroren und so fing ich an.. Merkte aber schnell, das sich Eis in meinen Rutenringen festgesetzt hatte -also ca.alle 10Würfe die Rutenringe enteisen. Super...! Hatte ich mir aber schon gedacht.
Der erste Fisch lies wie immer nicht lange auf sich warten. Eine 46cm Trutta biss ziehmlich weit draußen und war sicher gehakt. Die Zeit zwischen 6.00 und 8.30 verging leider ohne Biss oder irgendwelchen Auffälligkeiten im Wasser..bis ich ein kleines zupfen an meinem Blinker versprührte und spielerisch einholte..es tat sich aber nichts. Als ich meinen Blinker gerade aus dem Wasser ziehen wollte, bemerkte ich dann ein aufblitzen. Nachläufer! Jetzt schnell wieder rein damit, diesmal sah ich sie frühzeitiger hinter meinem Blinker hinterher schwimmen..wollte aber wieder nicht. Köderwechsel! Andere Farbe neuer Versuch. Nach 5-6 auswürfen, dann endlich der ersehnte Biss. Es rappelte ganz anständig an der Rute. Nach 3-4 kleinen -aber schönen- fluchten konnte ich eine schöne 51cm Trutta keschern. 

Naja und jetzt, bin ich fertig#h


----------



## sunny (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Sag mal, wie machst du das? Alle anderen laufen los wie die Großen und fangen nüschts. Und du haust da ein Ding nach dem anderen raus|supergri .

Du musst doch irgendwas an den Fingern haben.   

Ach, Petri Heil übrigens#6 .


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Glückwunsch !!! :m
von den meisten anderen (auch beim Schleppen) höre ich meist auch nur was von Nullnummern ....


----------



## Nordangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Saubere Sache Christian. Meinen Glückwünsch. Schöne Tiere hast du dir da eingesackt.

Sven


----------



## dacor (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

fast alle fangemeldungen von der selben person diesen monat. MEINEN GLEUCKWUNSCH!!! mach so weiter (nicht dass keine mehr da sind wenn ich wieder an die ostsee komme)


----------



## Fischbox (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

...Luft -7°C / Wasser 0°C...
Christian du bist ein hammerharter Hund#6 . Die Fische hast du dir echt verdient! Respekt und Petri Heil!!!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Tja da muss ich ja ma Gegensteuern war heute auch los .
Vonwegen die Fische beißen nicht , war n traumtag heute .

Angelzeit:heute ca. 15.30 - 18.00
Wo : Kieler förde
Köder : Spöket schwarz Rot
Fische : 50 cm und 55cm
Wetter : Sonne , 10 km/h aus Ost , Gefühlte Temperatur ca. 5°
Bemerkung :

Also ich war um kurz vor 3 Zuhause und wollt eigentlich nicht zum Angeln , weil ist ja kalt und beißt eh nichts .

Naja nach ner halben Stunde war mir doch n bisschen langweilig und ich beschloß mal für 1 oder 2 Stunden Blinkern zu gehen , man muss ja auch ma an die frische Luft .
Die ersten beiden Würfe lief das ganze dann auch so wie erwartet .
Beim dritten Wurf sah ich 20 m vor der Stelle wo mein köder einschlug kurz was an der oberfläche .War mir aber nicht sicher ob das n Fisch war . Also besonders aufmerksam gefischt , als ich 10 m an der Stelle vorbei war und schon dachte ich hätte mich geirrt rupfte plötzlich was am Köder und der Anschlag saß .
Fühlte sich erst nach ner lütten an , und ließ sich auch ziehmlich leicht rankurbeln . Aber als sie mich dann sah gab sie nochmal richtig Gas und es dauerte bestimmt 2 - 3 min im nahkampf bis sie endlich im kescher war .
50 cm blankes silber Nr. 1 .
Nächster Wurf , Rute wieder krumm 1,80 und 73 kg hängen an der Angel ...
Ich hatte mir den haken hinten in die Jacke gehauen , genau an den Punkt wo man absolut nicht hinkommt ...
10 min später war der Haken wieder los . Nächster Wurf , kurbeln kurbeln kurbeln stop , kurbeln kurbeln und rumms wieder Rute krumm .
Diesmal wars wirklich ne Lütte (so um die 40) , die sich dann nach 1 ner minute drill selbst befreit hat .
Nächster Wurf , diesmal in ne andere Richtung . kurbel kurbel kurbel stop , ne Sekunde Pause und auf einma reißt mir das fast die Rute aus der Hand .
Nach etwas längerem Drill landete dann Nr.2 im kescher 55 cm und ca. 2 kg schwer .
Danach hatte ich noch n Anfasser und n verdammt dicken Nachläufer , den ich trotz Polbrille leider erst durch den fetten Schwall gesehen habe mit dem er sich ausm Staub machte . 
Aber 2 forellen reichen ja auch für "nur mal kurz n bisschen an die frische Luft" .


Also Leute nicht rumheulen das das zu kalt ist , sondern auf an die Küste .


----------



## goeddoek (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Prima, Jungs #6 

|schild-g |schild-g und Petri Heil !


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Auch von mir ein  |schild-g   an die Erfolgreichen!!! :m 

So soll`s sein, da kommt Freude auf. #6 
Freue mich schon auf`s WE! #v


----------



## JunkieXL (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

So da halt ich mit    auch ich habe endlich GESILBERT wurd ja auch ma Zeit hatte schon depressionen!

Wo: Boltenhagen 2-3km Richtung Lübek
Wann: 16.30-18.30Uhr
Köder: Spöket Dunkelgrau/Silber
Fisch: eine schöne Mefo 51cm
Wind: war nich so doll, da er aus NNO gekommen ist waren die Wellen schon ekelig!

Zuerst hab ich mit nem Salty geangelt beschloss dann aber beim erneuten Standortwechsel (500m weiter gelaufen) den Köder zu wechseln ... mein Spöket der mir im Angelladen so entgegen gelacht hatte und ich ihn irgendwie interessant in der Farbwahl fand sollte es sein!
Also ran erster Wurf zupf zupf *Kopf kratz* zupf zupf ....RUMS ...******* Hänger .... grrr hat man ja ab und an ......hmmmm der Hänger bewegt sich und schüttelt sich ....VERDAMMT FISCH *freu* 
2-3min Drill ne Trute muhahah so Keschern ... erster Versuch ins leere *arg*, zweiter Ansatz FISCH IM KESCHER *JUBELSCHREI* seit 10Monaten die erste!!!
Danach raus das Teil *Nachläufer* ha wieder raus Nachläufer ... dann nichts mehr *leider* aber war einfach malwieder GEIL

PS: sieht aus wie die von Christian und Kochtopfangler  leider is meine Digi in Kübo


----------



## T4_Christian (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war um kurz vor 3 Zuhause und wollt eigentlich nicht zum Angeln , weil ist ja kalt und beißt eh nichts . :q
> Aber 2 forellen reichen ja auch für "nur mal kurz n bisschen an die frische Luft" #6
> Also Leute nicht rumheulen das das zu kalt ist , sondern auf an die Küste .|wavey:


 


Auch von mir |schild-g #6 !!! 
Schöne Fische!!


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Da kann ich Euch nur beglückwünschen.
Kann leider erst um Ostern an die Ostsee:l .
Lasst mir noch eine drin.
Bei uns läuft zur Zeit fast nix am Jadebusen.


----------



## Meerfor1 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@T4 Christian, Kochtopfangler und JunkieXL

Glückwunsch!

Hört sich gut an und sieht gut aus. Ich werde 'mal am Wochenende mein  Glück versuchen.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## dat_geit (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Super, schönes Ding ihr beiden.#6 
Ich war gestern in DK, Geräte testen und vielleicht was fangen.
Abgeschneidert, aber ne Menge Spaß gehabt und wieder mal viel gelernt.


----------



## Tisie (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen! Wenn man die Bande findet, scheint eine gute Ausbeute ja fast garantiert zu sein 

War in letzter Zeit mal jemand mit der Fliege unterwegs?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## saza (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin,
Glückwunsch an die Fänger. Nun habt Ihr aber was angerichtet. Ich halt es nicht mehr aus. Ich mache mal nach DK los. Eigentlich wollte ich noch auf etwas besseres Wetter warten. Aber nun geht’s nicht mehr. 
Ab also in Richtung Küste. Wenn ich mir was abfriere, ist das eure Schuld.|bla: #6 
 Es geht halt wirklich nicht mehr. Ich habe seit Dezember nicht mehr im Salzwasser gestanden. Das kribbeln im Ar***, die Träume in der Nacht, das Jucken und Zittern  in den Fingern wenn ich das Wort Mefo höre, macht mich fertig. Danke an dieser Stelle bei meinem Chef für die spontane Freigabe. ICH MUSS HIER RAUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Bis die Tage. Werde berichten
Gruß Saza


----------



## gerstmichel (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Auch von mir nochmal Glückwunsch an euch drei !! :m 

Vielleicht leigt es an meiner Köderführung, dass es noch nicht klappt! #c 

ABER ICH HABE GENAU GELESEN...:g 

Am WE soll es dann mal wieder...

Gibt es eigendlich eine zuverlässige Windvoraussagewebseite?;+ 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## bamse34 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wirklich zuverlässig ist keiner aber guck mal hier:http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/kiel-holtenau
Da gucke ich immer ist ganz gut aber auch nur für 2 vielleich auch 3 Tage danach ist die Trefferquote bei allen nur gering!
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Marcus van K (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Tach schön,

wann:15.03.06
wo: Ostsee :m 
wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen allerlei
Zeit: 9.00-12.00
Wind: Nord-Ost mit 4 Später Abflauend auf 3
Wetter: bewölkt
Temp. Luft 2 miese, Wasser 1 grad
Fisch: JOOP 74 Silber mit 4,1 Kilo

Leute Leute, hab ich mich erschroken als der Fisch gebissen hat.
Miteinmal Rute Krumm und nichts Passiert, ich dachte schon "Moment hab ich den heut schon gesoffen?"  :q 

Und dann ging der Tanz los, 10 Meter nach rechts und ein Sprung dem würde ich ne glatte 10 in der A Note geben. Dann das schütteln und drehen einfach klasse schönes Tier und mir wurde erst richtig bewusst was da bei mir im Kescher liegt als ich am Strand saß und mir mit zittrigen Knien ne Fluppe ansteckte.

Dann wieder rein, und beim 4 Wurf n nachläufer von der Selben grösse. 
Hab sie leider erst zu spät gesehen da das Wasser n bischen Trübe war und wie es halt dann so ist, ging mir der Platz aus........

Also leute, wer Zeit hat sollte jetzt mal Angeln fahren 

Ps, Schöne grüsse nach HRO :m


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

was für ein geiler Fang !!! :m #r 
nun werd ich wieder kaum die Nacht nen Auge zubekommen weil am Samstag der allererste Großangriff anliegt ...  |uhoh:


----------



## karpfenmick (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Dickes Petri aus Düsseldorf#6 #6 #6 ,

da tränen mir die Augen wenn ich sone super Fische sehe und ich 500 kM weit entfernt davon bin.#q 

Gruß micha


----------



## Nordangler (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Schöner Fisch Marcus. Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir an dieser Stelle.

Sven


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Donnerlüttich !

Auch von mir |schild-g  und Petri Heil.
Das lässt ja hoffen.


----------



## sunny (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wat'n Trümmer#6 . Fettes Petri Heil.


----------



## FreeLee (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ Marcus:

Gruß zurück, das kann ja wohl echt nicht wahr sein! Könnte man ja fast ein bischen neidisch werden! Na Petri Heil zu MEINEM Fisch! ;-)))

Aaaaaaaagh!


----------



## derfischangler (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hi Bernd,
ich gratuliere !


----------



## Wulli (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch: JOOP 74 Silber mit 4,1 Kilo
> 
> 
> Also leute, wer Zeit hat sollte jetzt mal Angeln fahren
> ...



|krach: #q |uhoh: |evil: :v  #x |motz: |scardie: :e 

Trotzdem Petri Heil zu dem tollen Fisch!!

Wulli


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Super geiles Teil #6#6#6. Weiter so. Wie gut, dass ich das GAAAANZE WE von Fr-So auf Mefo bin.... ´Hoffe, da geht was.....


----------



## Medo (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Super geiles Teil #6#6#6. Weiter so. Wie gut, dass ich das GAAAANZE WE von Fr-So auf Mefo bin.... ´Hoffe, da geht was.....


 
du bist in fl oder?


----------



## sigar (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hallo MEFO Jäger,

eigentlich wollte ich vom 01. bis 05.04. nur zum Brandungsangeln hochfahren, aber mit euren Bildern komm ich richtig ins Forellenfieber.

Frage: was soll ich von meiner Ausrüstung mitnehmen?

*Fliegenruten* 7er, 9er, Sinkschnur (oder soll ich die Peitschen zu Hause lassen?)

*Spinnrute* Blinker / Spirolino sinkend / schwebend?

Zu welcher Tageszeit geht man meist auf MEFO?


----------



## dacor (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@sigar   

Fliegenrute: keine ahnung
Spinnrute: Blinker und spiro schwimmend

Naechstes mal nicht in den mefofaengethread posten, sonst gibts wieder probleme


----------



## JunkieXL (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

ganzen Tag geht man  Morgens und abends bevorzugt, ich hab aber auch schon Fische Mittags um 12 gefangen also ganzen tag probieren!

@Marcus schöner Fisch gestern nachmittag war es schon zu Wellig *heul* aber das sieht doch echt spitze aus!


----------



## T4_Christian (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Schönes Tier Marcus!!
Für solch eine Trutta kann sich den Wind doch gut um die Ohren blasen lassen!#6 

Würde auch gerne mal eine große fangen...:q :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

schönes tier ,super fang .
dickes petri von mir!!!!
wir werden versuchen es am we nachzumachen*g*


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> du bist in fl oder?


´


Nee leider nicht....Du???


----------



## gerstmichel (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ Sebatian, Danke sieht gut aus, werde ich am WE ausprobieren !!:m 

@ Marcus, das war meiner !!#q 

Petri, geiler Fisch :m , so einer wär schon was für den ersten...#c


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hallo!

Habe mal eine Frage, wir fahren ab den 10.04. an die Ostsee auf Heringe und Meerforellen. Haben letztes Jahr auch ein paar gefangen.

Habe mir die Shimano Stradic 4000 FA mit einer 0,17er Fireline, die Ersatzspule mit einer 0,06er Whiplash geholt. Hoffe damit habe ich nichts falsch gemacht.

Ist diese Rolle Eurer Meinung nach gut für das Spinnfischen auf MEerforelle geeignet? Wie sieht es mit der Salzwasserresistenz aus? Welche Schur würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Carphunternrw


----------



## dacor (16. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

mit der 4000 FA hast du absolut nix verkehrt gemacht. ich bin 100% zufrieden.
17er fireline hab ich noch nicht gefischt. die 15 reicht vollkommen aus, viele angeln auch mit der 12er.

(solche beitraege nicht in den meefofaengethread!!!! (sag ich schon zum 2ten mal heute))


----------



## Fliegenspezi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

wenn Du 10 Mefo-Angler an der Küste siehst, haben 9 eine 4000-er Stradic, der andere eine 3000-er. 17er paßt, denk an Muscheln und andere scharfe Kanten. Die 6er kannste getrost weglassen.

TL
Tom

Anbei noch einige Impressionen von Anfang März in Eckernförde, Nase läuft, die Füsse riechen, Mittagsschlaf im Schnee - egal #h


----------



## kasimir (18. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin der März sieht ja für ein paar von euch schon ganz gut aus ich und juliannn werden heute mal nach fehmarn aufbrechen mal sehen ob die Trutten in Beisslaune sind bin zwar nicht überzeugt aber mal sehen dicke socken und ab geht das mache meldung wenn wir wieder da sind 



Petri an alle die der kälte trotzen


----------



## Sir_Ivan (18. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin! Es ist soweit, meine ERSTE MEERFORELLE!

Tach schön,

wann:18.03.06
wo: Kieler Förde
Köder: Spöket 18g (gelb)
Zeit: 15.00-17.30
Wind: wenig aus West
Wetter: sonnig
Temp. ??? Schätze so um die 3
mit wem: Kochtoppangler (der eine Silberne kurz vor dem Kescher verloren hat)
Fisch: 50, leider noch leicht gefärbt


----------



## Nordangler (18. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Glückwunsch zur ersten Meerforelle.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

;+ *Man, war dat ein Tach!* #6 

Aber der Reihe nach.
Datum 18.03.2006 Uhrzeit 06:00 Uhr |gaehn: 
Habe mich mit einem sehr interessierten, aber noch nicht so Meefokundigen Boardi zu einer gemeinsamen Pirsch verabredet. Punkt um 06:00 Uhr rollt sein Gefährt auf den Parkplatz. Erst mal ne kurze Begrüßung. Ort des Geschehens soll für diesen Tag die Wismarer Bucht sein. Nach der Begrüßung kurz eine Information zum Meefofischen, bezüglich der Ruten, Rollen, Köder, Wind, Strömung, Jahreszeiten, Tageszeiten und der Unterwassermikrofauna! Nachdem ich mein "Wissen" in der Theorie übermittelt habe, schreiten wir zur Tat. Natürlich nicht, ohne zuvor noch ein paar Brötchen und ne Tasse Tee zu uns zu nehmen. Aber dann geht`s los. Vormittags wollen wir in einer flachen sandigen Bucht unser Glück versuchen. Der Untergrund ist schon übersäht mit hellgrünen Algen. Ein Zeichen für die erwachende Natur. Als Köder kommen leichte Blinker und Wobbler zum Einsatz, sowie Fliegen am Spiro. Wir fischen mehrere Untiefen ab, aber ohne nennenswerte Ergebnisse. Gegen 11:30 Uhr schlage ich vor, den Ort des Geschehens zu wechseln. Es soll jetzt ein Küstenabschnitt sein, der sehr Strukturreich ist. Also rein ins Auto und ab zum nächsten Platz. Dort angekommen, gibt es erstmal eine Stärkung. Kartoffelsuppe mit Knacker. Als Nachtisch noch nen Schokoriegel und ne Tasse Tee. Dann machten wir uns wieder startklar. Wir wateten ins Wasser und fischten, parallel zum Ufer laufend, das Gebiet ab. Wir begannen mit gedeckten Köderfarben. Der Wind hatte auch noch nachgelassen und kam jetzt aus NW mit der Stärke 2 daher. Leider fehlte die, von den Wetterfröschen versprochene, Sonne. Wir wateten einige Riffe ab, die wir an diesem Tage dank des niedrigen Wasserstandes, problemlos erreichen konnten. Gegen 14:00 Uhr bekam ich einen Biß, doch der Fisch stieg sofort wieder aus. Aber immerhin war ja Fisch da. Mein Begleiter hatte auch noch einen kurzen Kontakt. Dann erreichten wir eine Stelle, an der wir zwei größere Steine fanden, auf die wir uns stellen konnten. Gegen 15:00 Uhr, mein Wobbler war schon kurz vor der Rutenspitze, sah ich einen silbrigen Fischleib aufblitzen. Direkt hinter dem Köder. Das Wasserspritzte und ......
die Meerforelle war verschwunden. Das Klatschen der Schwanzflosse hatte auch mein Begleiter mitbekommen. Kopfschüttelnd sahen wir uns an. #d  ;+   Versuche, mit diversen anderen Ködern, brachten leider nicht den erwünschten Erfolg. Also verließen wir 10 min später erst mal das Wasser um erst mal kurz die Watbüx zu lüften. Dann stiegen wir wieder ins kühle Nass und setzten unser Vorhaben fort. Ich riet meinem Begleiter, seinen Köder zu entfernen und einen meiner Köder an die Angel zu hängen. Ich hatte so ein komisches Gefühl, dass damit er Erfolg kommen wird. Kurz darauf rief mein Begleiter, dass er ebend einen Fischkontakt hatte. Schade, wieder nur ein Kontakt dachte ich noch so bei mir, da bog sich seine Rute durch. Sofort sprang die Meerforelle akrobatisch aus den Fluten. Ein grinsen ging über unser Gesicht. |supergri   Ich bot meine Kescherhilfe an, die mein Begleiter bereitwillig annahm. Ich stieg also von meinem Stein und ging zu ihm. Doch plötzlich erschlaffte die Schnur. Der Fisch war weg.   Es sollte wohl nicht sein. Aber noch hatten wir ja Zeit. Voller Tatendrang wateten wir weiter die Küste entlang. Wir waren wohl wieder gut 200 m von der Stelle entfernt, an der mein Begleiter seinen Fisch verloren hatte, als ein mächtiger Schlag durch meine Rute ging!!! Ein großer Fisch kämpfte mit wilden, starken Kopfstößen am anderen Ende der Schnur. Adrenalien schoß durch meinen Körper. Dieses wurde noch durch das Singen der Rollenbremse verstärkt. Mein Herz schlug mir bis zum Hals. Ich hatte nach ungefähr 2 min den Fisch etwa 25 m vor mir, als plötzlich die Schnur erschlaffte. Nein, nicht schon wieder.    Ich kurbelte so schnell ich konnte die lose Schnur auf. Dann merkte ich doch noch einen Wiederstand. |supergri   Ein riesiger silbern Körper schob sich, die Rückenflosse schon aus dem Wasser ragend, etwa 3 m vor mir vorbei. Was für ein Fisch!!! Natürlich täuscht oft die Einstellung, aber über 65 - 70 cm waren es gaaaaanz sicher!!! Ich hobe die Rute weiter an um die Meerforelle zum Kescher zu führen. Es war eine leichte Spannung auf der Schnur. Dann passierte es! Die Schnur erschlafte und die silberne Schönheit drehte ab und verschwand. :c  Das durfte doch nicht wahr sein! |motz:   Was war passiert? ;+   Die Schnur war aufgeraut und gerissen! Ich hatte sie neu auf der Rolle. Ich verstand die Welt nicht mehr. Der Fisch mußte, als er auf mich zu schoß, mit der Schnur über einen mit Muscheln besetzten Stein geschwommen sein. Das Ende der Schnur war ganz faserig. Wir fischten noch gut eine Stunde weiter, aber ohne weiteren Fischkontakt. Dann traten wir den Rückmarsch zum Auto an. Mein Begleiter schwärmte dennoch in den höchsten Tönen von dem heutigen Tage, war das Ergebnis doch höher ausgefallen, als er es je geahnt hätte. Er bedankte sich bei mir für die tollen und umfangreichen Informationen.

Fazit: Wer andere Menschen zur "Sucht" verhilft, der muß durch einen derartigen Fischverlust bestraft werden. :c    :m


----------



## JunkieXL (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Ich war gestern in Meschendorf los von 12.15-15.00 nicht einen Kontakt aber da wachsen auch noch recht wenig Algen! Mal schaun was nächste woche so geht!


----------



## Beifänger (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Datum: 19.03.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty in 18g, diverse Farben
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: W 3-4, später aus nördlicher Richtung
Himmel: leichte Bewölkung, mal sonnige Abschnitte 
Uhrzeit: 9:00 -15:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: halber Meter unter normal
Wassertemperatur: 1 - 2°C
Lufttemperatur: 5°C
Luftdruck: 1009 hPa
Wer: Christian, Matze und ich
Fisch: 72 er Meefo, Glückwunsch an Matze zur ersten Meefo seines Lebens






kurz vor der Landung...









eine letzte Flucht nach links...








dann lag sie vor uns im Kescher...









TL, Beifänger


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Jauuuuu dickes PETRIIIIII!!!! Ich war das ganze WE unterwegs... Konnte aber leider nur 4 Dorsche verhaften. 1x69 cm und 3xü50 cm! Aber besser als nix. Mefo leider kein Biss oder Nachläufter!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Na denn mal Glückwunsch zur ersten mefo .
Bei mir wars heute ne Nullnummer , Sir Ivan konnt immerhin n abgerissenen Blinker landen   =)


----------



## SergioTübingen (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Schöner Bericht mefohunter und schöne Bilder Beifänger.. Gratuliere zu der schönen Meerforelle und auch zu Pasis Dorschen.. das Ostsee-Fieber packt mich schon wieder |krank:  |supergri


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hallo Mefo-Freunde, so langsam kommt leben in die Bude, wenn auch noch etwas schleppend! Bei meinem 6. Versuch in diesem Jahr hats mal wieder geklappt. In der näheren Umgebung wurden noch 4 Trutten gefangen, 3 kleinere und eine von 68 cm!
Mit der Sonne am Nachmittag kam bei mir auch der Erfolg, womit ich schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet hattte. Der Fisch hatte zwei Tobis im Magen!


Datum: 18.03.06
Zeit: 9.30 - 17.30 Uhr
Wo: Bei Lütjenburg
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder:Snaps Draget, Spöket, Kinetic
Wind: W 1-2 
Wasser: kalt, Wasserstand sehr niedrig
Wetter: Meist stark bewölkt, nachmittags kam vereinzelt die Sonne durch
Fangzeit: 16.15 Uhr
Fisch: 1 Mefo 51 cm


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Huups, das Bild war verkehrt - mal schauen obs jetzt klappt!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## JunkieXL (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Ich komm erst nächstes Wochenende wieder los ... dann kann ich aber 3 Wochen voll angreifen


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ Beifänger

Echt klasse Bilder! #6 

Und an Matze ein dickes *"Petri Heil"* von mir! :m


----------



## Maddin (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@Rolf
#6 
Klasse Bericht, wenn auch sehr ärgerlich für euch...........geht hier leider etwas unter.....hätte einen eigenen Thread verdient. Was für eine Schnur hast du gefischt und welchen Durchmesser?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> ;+ *Man, war dat ein Tach!* #6



#6 #6 #6 

da schliesse ich mich Maddin mal an.......gaaanz feiner Bericht, aber leider geht der ein wenig verloren.....

Supi geschrieben #6


----------



## HD4ever (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Glückwunsch zu dem Brocken aus der Apenrader Bucht !
gestern sind in der FL Förde nicht gerade viele und wenn nur kleinere raus gekommen ... |uhoh: ( soweit ich weiß )


----------



## Charly_Brown (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo: WH, Staberhuk, Kiel
Wann: 18.03.2006, 6:00-10:00, 12:00-15:00 und 16:-18:30
wer: wir, zu dritt...
Wie: Watfischen
Wasser: 1° C
Luft: 4°C
Köder: alles was man so hat
Fisch: nada
Bermerkung: an keinem der drei Stränd war irgendwas zu holen. In WH hatte auch keiner der tausend anderen Watangler Kontakt. Also eine absolute Nullnummer, aber dafür ein super Tag an der frischen Luft!


----------



## Charly_Brown (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann: 19.03.2006 16:00 - 18:30
Wer: Ein Freund und ich
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: NW 2 später 3-4
Wetter: bewölkt
Wasser: 1° C
Luft: 4° C
Köder: Hansen Flash, Spöket (Farbe egal, die haben auf sechs unteschiedliche Farben gebissen!)

Fisch: 1x 45cm und 1x 48cm, einen dritten Fisch released.

Bemerkung: Ein toller Tag! Neben den drei Fischen ( zwei er, einen ich) hatte ich noch einen Fehlbiss und hab dann noch zwei Fische im ersten Sprung verloren.
Fisch ist also da! Und trotz der verloren Fische hat es richtig Spaß gemacht und deutlich für die Nullnummer am Samstag entschädigt!


----------



## SergioTübingen (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Super! #6 Gratuliere.. ich würd ja auch gern mal ne Meerforelle fangen.. :q


----------



## gerstmichel (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Wo: WH, Staberhuk, Kiel
> Wann: 18.03.2006, 6:00-10:00, 12:00-15:00 und 16:-18:30
> wer: wir, zu dritt...
> Wie: Watfischen
> ...


 
Dann wart Ihr die drei, die kurz vor mir und dem Kollegen mit dem Hut und Bart los sind?

Jou, kann ich bestätigen nüx!! Kein Leben im Wasser. Aber wes wird wärmer !!!:m


----------



## belle-hro (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Datum: 18.03.06
Zeit: 14.30 - 18.30 Uhr
Wo: Steinbek ( kein.. sorry @ all so schw*******ig gehütetes Geheimnis#d = es waren 14 Watangler und ein BellyBoat da)
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: alles an Gefussel, die Dose rauf und runter, bis sie ordentlich feucht war|rolleyes )
Wind: W 2-3 
Wasser: 2 Grad 
Wetter: Meist stark bewölkt, 2-3 Grad
Fisch: ich nix #c (ein Kollege hatte so um 18 Uhr ne 50er)


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hier eine Groooße Bitte an die Mods. #h 
Bezüglich meines Berichtes und den Wünschen der Poster 91 und 92 wäre es super, wenn ihr den Beitrag als neuen Thed unter der Überschrift "Man, war dat ein Tach" neu eröffnen würdet. Wenn`s nicht geht, dann eröffne ich ihn selber, würde allerdings den Bericht auch nur kopieren.
Besten Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß mefohunter84 #h

@ Maddin

Ich habe eine 15-er Fireline in smok gefischt mit vorgeschaltetem 1,5 m langen Fluocarbon Stärke 0,32 mm. #h 
Rute: Magna Matrix Seatrout 3,10 m , WG 10-45 gr.
Rolle: Quantum Cabo 40!


----------



## SundRäuber (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Wo: WH, Staberhuk, Kiel
> Wann: 18.03.2006, 6:00-10:00, 12:00-15:00 und 16:-18:30
> wer: wir, zu dritt...
> Wie: Watfischen
> ...




Naja so ganz  ohne  Kontak war es zumindest  in WH  nicht...allerdings war  ich nicht mit dem Belly unterwegs  sondern  mit  dem Schlauchi...

1 Aussteiger beim schleppen
1 51 Ostsee-Leo auf nen Eisele-Pilker
und natürlich ganz viel frische  Luft


----------



## Marcus van K (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin Leute,

erstmal @ Rolf, 1A feiner Bericht, ist natürlich ärgerlich sowas, aber im nächsten Frühjahr ist sie bestimmt noch n bischen dicker für dich #6 

@ all Gratulationen für die Fänge vom WE.

war heut auch nochmal los aber nullnummer, na ja es kommt jetzt bestimmt wieder so das ich erst wieder 15 mal losmuss bevor bei mir wieder was anfasst.........

Hoffe das am We beim Mefotreff ordentlich die Post abgeht!?


Als denne...........#h


----------



## T4_Christian (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

War gestern auch nochmal schnell los..
Kaum ist das Wetter besser tummeln sich hunderte von Meefoanglern am Wasser...
Fast wie beim Heringsangeln...

Wo: westliche Ostsee
Wann: 19.03.2006 16.30 - 19.30 Uhr
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: west-nord-west 2-3 Bft.
Wetter: sonnig 
Wasser: 1-2° C
Luft: 7° C
Köder: Snaps
Fisch: 1´ne von 51cm erst als Nachläufer gehabt und dann beim ´nächsten Wurf raufgeknallt.

http://img463.*ih.us/img463/733/jd4000016ix.jpg

Muß ja mal sagen, das da ja sehr schöne Fische rausgekommen sind.
Petri an die Fänger auch mal von mir!#6


----------



## DS-Angelsport (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hallo Boardies,

Heute kurz vor Feierabend kam noch ein Kunde zu uns und meldete diese super Meerforelle.
Kim Werner heißt der glückliche Fänge und präsentierte uns seinen Fisch.







Gewicht: 5,260 gr.
Länge: 77 cm

Köder: Grizzly Blinker 18gr. schwarz-kupfer

Das ist schon der zweite Fisch von über 5 kg der bei uns gemeldet wurde.
Macht weiter so ! #6 

Gruß

DS Angelsport - Center

www.meerforellenblinker.de


----------



## baggerfahrer03 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin @ all

Glückwunsch erstmal zu den Fängen und fast Fängen.
Bei mir hat es dieses Jahr leider noch nicht geklappt mit den Mefos,
war die ganze letzte Woche an der Küste aber bei Wind um 5
und dann noch aus Nord- Nordost ist halt nichts zu machen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, es schreiben einige von euch immer von " WH " ;+
wo ist das???
Ostern werd ich wieder in Rostock sein , mal sehen ob´s dann klappt.​


----------



## eddy (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@baggerfahrer03 
Hi 
Was du weiß nicht was WH bedeutet.#d
kl. Tipp li.von Old.S-H kurz vor Eitz#h
eddy


----------



## baggerfahrer03 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@eddy sorry, dass ich mich ein bisschen dumm anstelle, bin halt mehr in Meck-Pomm zu Hause. Falls Du da mal was wissen willst......

hat sich aber dank PN schon erledigt, bin schon schlauer 

Danke


----------



## angelblinker (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

gratuliere zu den tollen fängen #6 #6 

hoffe werde auf dem treffen am wo ende auch was fangen habe letztes jahr 

mit mefos angeln angefangen und bis jetzt 1 untermaaßige die wiedwer ins wasser gegangen ist gehabt:c :c :c 

grüße alexander der neue#h


----------



## eddy (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@baggerfahrer03
Alles klar.:q
Jetzt muß ich aber in Bett|schlafen,denn morgenfrüh 04:00 Uhr geht der 
"Meerforellenwecker" an|laola:. 
Nach einem Jahr ohne angeln jetzt der erste Versuch.|jump:

gruß eddy


----------



## larsgerkens (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

oha... dann viel petri heil!!!


----------



## saza (21. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin, wir waren am Wochenende mit ner wilden Horde (ca. 15 )in DK. Das Wetter ging so. Gefangen haben wir 8 Trutten. Wenn mir die Kumpels die Bilder schicken, stelle ich sie noch rein. Am Hejsager Strand haben wir einen Dänen getroffen, der eine Trutte von 7 Kilo gefangen hat. 

Wo: Kleines Belt (DK)
Wann: 16.3 2006 bis 19.3
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: ost über nord bis leicht west 2-4 Bft.
Wetter: alles dabei
Wasser: 0° - 1° C
Luft: - 2 bis 5° C
Köder: Snaps/Hansen/Spöket/Boss/Filur
Fisch: 8 Stück von 47 cm bis 67 cm


----------



## HD4ever (21. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

von der 7 Kg Mefo hat mir nen dänischer boardie in Egernsund auch erzählt ....
hoffe er schickt nochmal die Bilder wie versprochen ... |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (21. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				DS-Angelsport schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht: 5,260 gr.
> Länge: 77 cm
> 
> Köder: Grizzly Blinker 18gr. schwarz-kupfer
> ...



was für ein Brocken !!!! #6
ich habs ja versucht das WE - war aber nix zu holen für mich ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

lach.... ging mir genauso!!!!aber bald*gg*


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Heute : 
Geltinger Bucht
10.Wurf -Kontakt
ne Ende 50er die nicht ganz so farbig war, wie ich wollte..
Ist beim "Keschern" leeider verloren gegangen..|rolleyes


----------



## angelblinker (21. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

wie es aussiehtwerden die fänge immer besser
sehr gut!!!!


----------



## eddy (21. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo:Zwischen Howachter Bucht und Heiligenhafen
Wann: 21.03.2006, 7:00-12:00-13:00 und 16: 30
wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen
Wasser: 2° C
Luft: 4°C
Wind:2-3 NNW
Wetter:sonnig
Köder: alles was man so hat
Fisch: nada
Bermerkung. Also eine absolute Nullnummer, aber dafür ein super Tag an der frischen Luft!Zwei andere Angler hatten auch keinen Kontakt.
Ha :znach einem Jahr ohne fischen gehen#h


----------



## pepp-eric (22. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo: Brodten
Wann: 22.03.2006, 7:00-11:00
Wie: Watfischen
Wind:2-3 NNW
Wetter: sonnig
Köder: durch die bank

noch kein Fisch da


----------



## Bellyboater (22. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				belle-hro schrieb:
			
		

> die Dose rauf und runter, bis sie ordentlich feucht war


 
Hallo, was ist das denn für ein Schweinkram? Sowas macht man doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Datum: 22.03.2006
Wo: Brodten
Wer: bootsangler himself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Spöket (weiß/schwarz, blau/silber,rot/schwarz)
Hansen Flash (div. farben) Gamba, Vims (Bachforelle)
Wassertiefe: 1-2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: N NW, Stärke max. 2-3
Himmel: leichte Bewölkung, Teilweise sehr Sonnig
Uhrzeit: 13.00 bis 16.30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur: 4 Grad
Wasserstand: leicht Brandung, kleine Gischt
Sicht (Wasser): lehmig, aufgewühlt, 
Wassertemp.: 1,2 °
Fisch: NÜX !!!

Aber das macht nüüx, will mir den Start der Beissattacke nicht entgehen lassen...
Da habe ich wohl Pepp Eric (WAS N DAS FÜR´N NICK????) abgelöst, wa!!!

Aber das wird noch:m :m 

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## Beifänger (22. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Datum: 22.03.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty in 18g
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: W 3-4
Himmel: sehr wechselhaft, Sonne & Schnee
Uhrzeit: 10:00 - 18:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: 1 – 2°C
Lufttemperatur: ~ 0°C
Luftdruck: 1012 hPa
Wer: ich
Fisch: 51er & 53er Meefo


TL, Beifänger


----------



## Beifänger (22. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Tage.



Wolkenformationen














aufziehende Schneefront






























TL, Beifänger


----------



## larsgerkens (22. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

schöne bilder und petri zu den fängen!!


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

jo - super pics und schönes silber ! #6 
hoffe du warts wieder weg bevor die Wolke bei dir war - sieht irgendwie ungemütlich aus .... |rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin Beifänger #h 

Das sind doch mal tolle Fotos #6 

Auch von mir |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g  und Petri Heil zum Fang.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ Beifänger #h 

Auch ich sage nur  |schild-g   zu diesem tollen Tag! #6 

Hier mein Ergebnis.

Datum: 22.03.2006
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladsax, Hansen Flash, Snap, alles in dieversen Farben und Gewichten
Wassertiefe: 1,5-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NW 3-4
Himmel: sehr wechselhaft, Sonne & Schnee
Uhrzeit: 07:00 - 17:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: 0 – 1°C
Lufttemperatur:  2-3°C
Luftdruck: 1007 hPa
Wer: ich und noch ca. 10 andere "Süchtige"
Fisch: Nullnummer
Bemerkung: Es ist kaum zu glauben! Bei den ganzen Anglern ist nicht eine Meefo rausgekommen. #d 
Das verstehe wer will, #c  zumal in den letzten Tagen doch einige Fische dort raus kamen. Aber was soll`s. Wieder ein toller Tag am Wasser! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Datum: 23.03.2006
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladsax, Hansen Flash, Snap, Salty alles in diversen Farben und Gewichten
Wassertiefe: 1,5-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NW 1-2
Himmel: PURE WARME SONNE
Uhrzeit: 15:00 - 18:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: 1-2°C
Lufttemperatur: 6°C
Wer: Bulli, Henne und ich 
Fisch: Bulli ne silberblanke 53iger #6#6#6
Bemerkung: War ein saugeiler Tag mit fetter SONNE! Bulli hat sein erstes SILBER überhaupt gefangen. Dickes Petri noch mal dazu:q#6



http://img219.*ih.us/img219/4579/53iger0nf.jpg


----------



## Hendrik (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Küstensilber #6  Hat mal wieder echt Spaß gemacht mit Euch heute |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Bulli, großes und verdammt *fettes Pertri.#6#6#6#6#6#6

*Ich kann es dir nachvollziehen, wie man sich danach fühlt.


----------



## T4_Christian (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Datum: 23.03.2006
Wo: westliche Ostsee
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty, Coast
Wassertiefe: 1-4 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SW 2-3
Himmel: wechselhaft, aber hauptsächlich Sonne
Uhrzeit: 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: 20cm unter normal
Wassertemperatur: 1 – 2°C
Lufttemperatur: ~ 4-6°C
Fisch: eine 50ér nach Sichtkontakt
Bemerkung: das erste mal diesen Winter Kleinstlebewesen im Wasser gesehen.

http://img455.*ih.us/img455/1386/jd4000077ri.jpg


----------



## babsi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Bratnase schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Christian,
> 
> so langsam müssen wir uns wohl mal Gedanken machen über ein Angelverbot für Dich. Zumindest für die Küste.
> Stippen gehen kannste aber von mir aus noch...
> ...


 
Hallo Bratnase,#h 

ich habe auf Kegnaes ein Boot liegen, dass ich im Mai erstmals zu Wasser lassen will. Erzähl doch mal wo Du auf Als geangelt hast und welche Farben angesagt sind. Hast Du gut Mefos gefangen ? Ich bin für alle Tips dankbar.|rolleyes 

Gruss  Babsi#:


----------



## Reppi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@Babsi
Der Kerl ist noch bis Ende nächster vWoche auf Als......
Ich poste lieber nicht, was er schon alles nicht nach Germany "durchgelassen" hat...


----------



## Freelander (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 23.03.2006
> Angelmethode: Watfischen
> Köder: Gladsax, Hansen Flash, Snap, Salty alles in diversen Farben und Gewichten
> Wassertiefe: 1,5-3 m
> ...


----------



## Hemmingway (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo: Als DK
 Wann: 19.3.-23.3.
 Wie: Watfischen
 Wind: West 4-5
 Wetter: alles dabei
 Wasser: 0° - 1° C
 Luft: - 2 bis 5° C
 Köder: Spöket 16 gr., blau-weiß
 Fisch:5 Meforellen davon  2 c&r 1x braun, 1x Untermaß

******* Kalt gewesen aber endlich mal wieder erfolgreicher Kontakt.Wetter wird jetzt langsam besser. Die nächsten 3 Wochen sollten nicht ausschließlich zu Hause verbracht werden!

Gruß,
Hemmingway


----------



## belle-hro (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Ich stell mal die Meldung fürn Kumpel rein
Wann: Gestern
Wo:Zwischen Heiligendamm und Nienhagen
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Wobbler, Blinker
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: umlaufend
Himmel: sonnig
Uhrzeit: 16-19 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: 4°C
Lufttemperatur: 2°C
Wer:  wie gesagt mein Kumpel
Fisch: ein Aussteiger vorm Kescher #q , er schätzt 60 cm 
Bemerkung: Warum Aussteiger? Der Tropf hat anne Sprengringe gespart, die Trutte hat ihm den Sprengring aufgebogen |peinlich


----------



## Tisie (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hi,



			
				belle-hro schrieb:
			
		

> Wassertemperatur: 4°C
> Lufttemperatur: 2°C



hast Du da nicht was verwechselt?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## pepp-eric (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hast Du da nicht was verwechselt?
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


He Leute, wir haben genug "100% Korrekte" um uns herum, lasst uns bitte hier einfach die geposteten Meldungen geniessen.


----------



## T4_Christian (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Datum: 24.03.2006
Wo: westliche Ostsee
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty, Snaps
Wassertiefe: 1-4 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: O 4-5
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: etwas über normal
Wassertemperatur: 1 °C
Lufttemperatur: ~ 4 °C
Wer: Vatti und ich
Fisch: 3 Grönies von 47-50cm
Bemerkung: eigentlich wollte ich heute garnicht, hat sich dann aber doch bezahlt gemacht. :q

http://img293.*ih.us/img293/2889/jd4000106od.jpg


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

schööön schöööön.....!!petri dazu!
wir werden es morgen versuchen,evtl in habernis kommt auf den wind an wenn er so bleibt eher nach dk!!


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Uhrzeit: 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr
> 
> Fisch: 3 Grönies von 47-50cm



das doch mal nicht schlecht für mal eben 2 Std. #6


----------



## Alikes (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin Männer,
erstmal Petri an alle Fänger!
Aach so, speziell an Christian!
Das macht sich halt doch "bezahlt" wenn man oft die Rute schwingt!
Ich denke das man schon oft unser aller liebstes Hobby praktizieren muß, um erfolgreich zu sein!
Wie ein altes Sprichwort sagt "Übung macht den Meister"
Dann fängt man auch, wenn andere nicht so erfolgreich sind.
Ich habe übrigens ab dem 01.04-08.04 Urlaub und werde
die ganze Woche um Fehmarn rum versuchen möglichst erfolgreich unserem Zielfisch nachzustellen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall im Nachhinein berichten!

Also, immer hart am Fisch und bis die Tage
Alexander


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hallo 

Datum: 23.03.06
Uhrzeit: 09.00 bis 18.30
Wo: Fehmarn und nahes Festland
Wind: West, Südwest 2-3
Wasser: gemessene 3 Grad
Wetter: Sonne pur

Erst auf dem Festland gefischt. Nichts! Nur nen nassen Arm weil ich gestolpert bin und ne neue Fischkiste am Strand gefunden.
Dann auf die Insel. 
Am Strand stehen schon drei Angler. Ich fange an zu Fischen. Einer der Drei drillt und keschert erfolgreich. War ne 40ér.  Naja sach ich zu ihm.........
Dann zeigte er mir eine ü70 die er schon am Strand liegen hatte. Ich war sprachlos. Dann kamen noch zwei Angler. Die haben da angefangen wo ich gerade vorher gefischt habe. Nach zehn würfen eine 65ér. Da lagen klasse Fische am Strand und ich hatte mal wieder nichts. War dieses Jahr schon 6 mal Schneider. Null Erfolgstage.
Dann bis 17.00 nichts. Ich habe eine Perrücke geworfen und den Wobbler verloren. Mann war ich deprimiert. Naja, neu aufgerüstet und los. Zweiter wurf und ein Hänger. Nein! Das war ein vorsichtiger Biss! Rankurbeln wollte er sich jedoch nicht lassen. Bremse noch etwas zu. Die Rute war mächtig krumm. Dann sah ich eine riesige Schwanzflosse schlagen. Mann war das ein Tier. Ohne Sprünge habe ich sie gelandet. Sicher ist sicher.
Dann lag eine fette 68ér vor mir. 3750g! Wow war ich stolz. Mein erster großer Fisch! Sie hatte den Spöket voll genommen. Aber schaut selbst.

MfG

Mr. C


P.S. Ausgenommen hatte der Fisch noch 3350g. Nichts im Magen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

JAU:m 
Petri Heil mein lieber, da hast Dir doch für dein "erstes" Ostseesilber nen schönen Fisch rausgepickt!!
Hoffe morgen auch endlich mal zuschlagen zu können,
Zeit wird´s!!#c 

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## SergioTübingen (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Ein wunderschöner Fisch. Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch dazu! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Fischbox (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Geil, geil, geil#6!Ein Wahnsinnsstart. Petri Heil zu der super Trutte!! Ich werde demnächst versuchen eine ähnliche Show abzuliefern...

...Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Coasthunter (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Ich werd verrückt. Petri, Petri, Petri #6 
Übernächstes Wochenende gehts los. Das ist jetzt endgültig klar.


----------



## Haeck (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				mrcrotaphytus schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ausgenommen hatte der Fisch noch 3350g. Nichts im Magen.



meinen glückwunsch zu diesem prächtigen fang !
absolut nichts im magen ???

mfg

haeck


----------



## mot67 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

wirklich ein klasse fisch #6 

und ich fahr morgen für 2 wochen nach südjütland :z :z


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (25. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

|stolzanke Jungs. |stolz:

Der ü 70ér wurde am Strand ausgenommen. Hatte zwei Sandaale gefressen. Kein Hering. Große Blinker und Wobbler in blau / silber fingen auch gar nicht.
Meiner hatte fühlbar nichts im Magen. Seziert habe ich ihn nicht. Kann also keine Auskunft über Kleinstlebewesen geben.  Bin halt *noch* kein Fliegenfischer.
Die Woche muss ich unbedingt noch mal los. Am WE vielleicht nach FL.


----------



## belle-hro (25. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du da nicht was verwechselt?


|peinlich  sorry.... Wasser 2º, Luft 4º


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Sehr schöner Fisch! #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wann : heute 7.30 - 9.30
Wo : Kieler Förde
Womit : Spöket 18 gr rot schwarz
Wetter : Nieselregen , leichter regen , zwischendurch ein paar Starke Regenschauer . Ich glaube wär ich in Baden gegangen wär ich trockener geblieben ...
Wind : Stärke 3 Aus Südost
Fisch : Eine von ca. 50 cm

Bemerkung :
Hab mich heute morgen mal für 2 Stündchen in den Regen gestellt .
So viel Fisch wie heute hab ich noch nie gesehen , alle 5 min war eine an der Oberfläche . Trotzdem wars sauschwer eine an den Haken zu bekommen , die eine die ich rausholen konnte hing ganz vorne , ansonsten hatte ich noch 4 Fehlattacken und einen Nachläufer .
Hab noch nie ne Wurmrute so vermisst wie heute ...

(daneben ist nochmal n Bild von der letzten Mefo|bla: )


----------



## TRO (26. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Glückwunsch, die auf dem rechten Bild, wär mir jetzt allerdings lieber:q Gruß TRO


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				mrcrotaphytus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lag eine fette 68ér vor mir. 3750g!



Glückwunsch !
da warst ja wohl genau an der richtigen Stelle !!! #6
so einige über 60ist ja echt schonnicht soooo schlecht ...


----------



## DS-Angelsport (26. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fängen.

Bei uns im Norden an der Flensburger Förde werden jetzt immer öfter Meerforellen gefangen. Die meisten Fische sind so zwischen 45 und 60 cm.
Es wurden auch schon die ersten Seeringelwürmer gesichtet.Also auch mal
die Blinker in der Farbe kupfer testen. Oder die Fliege als Seeringelimitat.
Gute Blinker waren Salty,More-Silda und Grizzly.
Wir sind mal gespannt was da noch so alles rauskommt. Da ist noch was drin.#6 

Viel Spass und ne Menge Petri Heil

wünscht

DS Angelsport - Center ( Angelerboard-Partner )

www.meerforellenblinker.de

www.dsangelsport.de

info@dsangelsport.de

Ochsenweg 72
24941 Flensburg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Was denn jetzt schon die ersten Ringelwürmer ?!?!
Hätt gedacht bei dem Arschkalten Wasser lassen die sich noch locker n Monat zeit ...


----------



## Nordangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

War gestern los. Habe Christian T4 kennengelernt und seinen Vater.

Wer: Christian T4, Rainer und meinereiner
Wo: Flensburger Förde.
Wann: 15.00 Uhr bis 18.30 Uhr
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: westlicher
Wasser ca. 2°Grad trüb
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler, Skjöld
Fische: 4 Meerforellen zwischen 40 und 60 cm  3 releast, da alle fast noch im Laichkleid waren.
1 große Mefo schätzungsweise über 75 cm nahm nur Schnur und verabschiedete sich dann.
Fänger: Christian und sein Papa.
Fotos folgen
Fazit: Ein sehr schöner Tag auch wenn ich kein Fisch hatte. Es war echt toll neue Boardies kennen gelernt zu haben. Freue mich, auf den nächsten gemeinsamen Tripp.

Sven


----------



## gerstmichel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Also ich war am Samstag Nachmittag los, nach DD, ausser mir hatten noch etwa 1000 andere die gleiche Idee.

Zum Glück fing es an zu Graupeln, was die meisten zum Aufbruch aufmunterte. Man wollte sich wohl noch mal in Pelzerhaken sehen lassen!?|wavey: 

Jetzt hatte ich Platz um an meiner Weitwurftechnik zu arbeiten. Die Mefos die da waren haben sich wohl schlapp gelacht, zumindest hatte keine Lust den Haken zu nehmen. Immerhin habe ich ca. 500g Seetang rausgeholt, einen Drilling gerade gezogen und einen Spöket verbogen.

Ich bin also gerüstet wenn das Wasser sich erwärmt...:m


----------



## Charly_Brown (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wer: ich und ein Freund
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann: 27.03.2006 15:00-18:30
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: südwestlich 3-4
Wasser ca. 2°Grad klar
Köder: Spöket, Hansen Flash
Fische: 2x Meerforellen (47cm und 50 cm), 1x Dorsch 52cm, 1x Mefo-Aussteiger
Bermerkung: Die 50iger Mefo hatte richtig satt Fleisch udn hat im Drill richtig Spaß gemacht.

Beide Meerforellen waren sicher gehakt, nachdem ich den Anschlag deutlich kräftiger als sonst gesetzt habe. Die kleinere war sogar von außen ins Maul gehakt, hatte aber beim Hakenlösen nicht das Gefühl, dass sie sich leicht hätte lösen können.

Achso: Endlich wieder warme Finger und das ganz ohne Handschuhe!


----------



## fischersfritz (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

mein glückwunsch scheint echt ein toller tag gewesen zu sein für euch,habt ihr vom ufer aus geangelt oder habt ihr watgefischt


----------



## fischersfritz (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

:m mein glückwunsch scheint echt ein toller tag gewesen zu sein für euch,habt ihr vom ufer aus geangelt oder habt ihr watgefischt


----------



## gerstmichel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Na Glückwunsch, dann hat's ja wenigstens bei euch geklappt.:m 


Ich komm einfach nicht über den 999sten Wurf...|kopfkrat


----------



## JunkieXL (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

ich war heute auch los hatte 2 Aussteiger ... leider


----------



## T4_Christian (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm einfach nicht über den 999sten Wurf...|kopfkrat


Naja, vielleicht solltest du nochmal mit dem zählen von vorne anfangen|supergri 
Man braucht garnicht soviele Würfe zu machen, man muß nur da stehen wo der Fisch sich aufhält..#6 


Ach so, was Sven noch vergessen hat zu erwähnen... Ich hatte noch einen besonders ungewöhnlichen und schwer zu handhabenen Fang 
Sie hat im Flug gebissen..

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/138/jd4000056up.jpg

http://img474.*ih.us/img474/2788/jd4000087iw.jpg
Sie wurde nach kurzem Fotoshooting in ihr Element -diesmal die Luft- zurückgesetzt!

War ein absolut schöner Tag auch wenn meinem Vaddi die große abgegangen ist, aber das gehört zum ganz normalen Lernprozess dazu


----------



## Charly_Brown (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@fischersfritz: Ich stand bis zum Hintern im Wasser, also Watfischen.


----------



## belle-hro (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wer: Nen Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit
Wo: Zwischen Nienhagen und Elmenhorst
Was: Watfischen
Wann: 27.03.2006 17:00-19:30
Wetter: Regen, Hagel, Gewitter (das ganze verdammte Programm)
Wind: südwestlich 3-4
Luft: 12ºGrad
Wasser ca. 4,5°Grad 
Köder: Kumpel Spöket und andere; Ich Fusselteile
Fische: Mefo 68cm
Bermerkung: Nach dem wir von 16.00 - 17.00 am Strand ausgeharrt haben bis dieses verdammte Gewitter endlich vorbei war und wir mehr als nass waren #d , konnten wir endlich ins Wasser. 1. Wurf von meinem Kumpel= Fisch! leider nach ner kurzen Flucht wech   3. Wurf von ihm= Fisch!! hat ihn bis vor den Kescher bekommen (schätzte sie auf 55cm) und ist dann abgegangen :r  Der Bengel hat aber auch nen Pech, schon seine 4. innerhalb von 14 Tagen. Die Bisse kamen auf Rot/Schwarz. Ich also meine Mickey Finn runter und nen Bucktail Streamer Schwarz/Rot drauf. 2. Wurf = Fisch |supergri . Mitten im Drill kamen die Wellen der auslaufenden Fähre (Katermaran), Höhe Unterlippe |gr:  (Reste davon sind noch aufn Foto zuerkennen) Trutte am Band zwischen de Felsen und die Wellen, das ich sie gelandet hab isn Wunder. Hab 3 oder 4 Wellen voll abgekriegt, deswegen auch das komische Gesicht aufn Foto. Nass von aussen, nass von innen *abä happy*

Leider hab ich zu Hause beim ausnehmen, Bandwürmer festgestellt #q #q #q

Nachtrag:
Das Leben beginnt wieder im Flachwasser, konnte kleine Tangläufer und Tobis entdecken


----------



## JunkieXL (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Petri belle, sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Byron (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin,
hatte in den letzten Tagen keine Zeit zum schreiben.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen!


----------



## sunny (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Petri Heil zu euren schicken Mefo's.

@belle-hro

dat mit den Bandwürmer ist natürlich oberkagge.


----------



## goeddoek (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@Byron 

|schild-g  und #r  zuden tollen Fängen #6 

Manmanman - wie machst Du das ? Andere angeln und angeln und fangen nichts und Du räumst so ab. Oder pennst Du gleich am Strand ;+ |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Dorschi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Na das geht ja voll ab hier! Glückwünsche von mir  zu diesen Fischen! Bin ab Freitag auf Als und werd mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wann : 27.03.2006 15:30 - 20:00 Uhr
Wo : Wo ich immer bin...
Womit : HansenFlash, Salty usw in allen Farben
Wetter : erst leichter Regen zwischendurch ein paar starke Regenschauer mit fettem Gewitter...
Wind : Stärke 2-3 SW
Fisch : 2 Mefo´s im Wasser gesehen. Auch mehrmaliges Anwerfen brachte nichts. 4 Dorsche später vom BB 45-48 cm..... 
Bemerkung: Viele kleine Garnelen im Tang. Leben ist so langsam da! Dorsche bissen zwischen 4 und 5m. Auf 6,5m war nichts. Fische kommen näher unter Land. Wasser hatte eine Temp. von 2,8 °C..... ES GEHT AUFWÄRTS#6#6#6#6


----------



## goeddoek (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

DANKE Dennis #h 

Das ist die Info, auf die ich sehnsüchtig gewartet habe. So langsam muss aber auch endlich mal was passieren mit den silbernen Freunden #a  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Jau kann ja nun langsam nicht mehr angehen, dass ich jeeedesmal ohne Silber nach Hause komme. Meine Frau glaubt mir langsam nicht mehr, dass ich angeln gehe. Deswegen musste gestern Dorsch her :q:q:q..... Ich freue mich aber mit den anderen Kollegen, dass sie punkten können #6#6#6.


----------



## Byron (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@goeddoek

Denke mal, ich war zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Hab's ja nicht weit
zum Strand und kann denn entscheiden wo's am besten passt.
Man kennt ja seine Stellen. Fangen tut man trotzdem nicht jeden Tag,
hat halt auch viel mit Glück zu tun!
Die Fische hatten Tobi's und Stichlinge im Magen, sind also zum fressen in
Ufernähe.


@belle-hro

Am WE ist in Steinbeck ne 72er rausgekommen, die hat auch Bandwürmer
gehabt!
Ist ganz schön ärgerlich!


MfG  Byron


----------



## mptiger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

hallo zusammen,
ich angel erst seit kurzer zeit und wollte einfach mal wissen ob man auch bei ablandigen wind auf fisch hoffen kann.
villeicht habt ihr ja da ein paar gute ratschläge.
danke im vorraus!


----------



## Frühaufsteher (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin,
ich war heute von 7:00 - 14:00 mit dem Schlauchi los:
WO: Da wo ich meistens bin (Hohwachter Bucht)
Wassertiefe : 5 - 10 m
Wind: Stärke 4 aus SW mit starken Böen ( Zeitweise hatte ich das Gefühl ein 
Luftkissenboot zu fahren).
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler, Tauchwobbler und Fliegen, das volle Programm. 
Fisch: Ein Anfasser sprang aus dem Wasser und schon war er weg, sonst 
wieder *NIX*. Das ist die 4te Nullnummer für mich 
in diesem Jahr #q #q #q #q .

Soweit wie ich gehört habe wurde heute vormittag weder in der Brandung noch von anderen Booten aus was gefangen. Langsam muß doch mal was in die Fischkiste|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Byron schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hatte in den letzten Tagen keine Zeit zum schreiben.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen!



ja kein Wunder das du nix schreiben konntest ..... 
ja wohl auch nur Angeln gewesen ... :m #r


----------



## detlefb (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				mptiger schrieb:
			
		

> und wollte einfach mal wissen ob man auch bei ablandigen wind auf fisch hoffen kann.




Das muß drücken und nicht schieben dann klappt das auch mit de Fische.


----------



## Nordangler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Wer: Guidingteilnehmer George und ich
Wann: heute von 12.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr.
Wasser: klar bei ca. 3-4°
Wind: west 5-6
Wassertiefe: 1,5 bis 2 Meter
Luft: ca. 10° Grad
Köder Spöcket, Skjöld, Thor
Fisch: Ein Anfasser, eine ca. 40 cm beim keschern verloren, eine 83 cm Mefo
noch äußerst schlank. Ein Meerforellenangler der hier oben wohnt, hätte sie wahrscheinlich wieder freigelassen, aber da es die erste Mefo für George war und auch an den Kiemen blutete hat er sie mitgenommen.

Sven


----------



## Medo (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wo: Geltinger Bucht
> Wer: Guidingteilnehmer George und ich
> Wann: heute von 12.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr.
> Wasser: klar bei ca. 3-4°
> ...


 
er hätte sie nicht nur wahrscheinlich freigelassen... er hätte!
so einen ausgemergelten schlanken fisch und noch so schön braun#d 

ne sven sorry... wenn du guides dann bitte auch mit allem was dazu gehört.... und das sind bestimmt keine braunen hungerhaken!

da hätte ich mehr vin dir erwartet!


----------



## JunkieXL (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

bei mir war heute wieder NULLnummer aber Fisch war da, gebissen hat er aber nicht!


----------



## marioschreiber (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> er hätte sie nicht nur wahrscheinlich freigelassen... er hätte!
> so einen ausgemergelten schlanken fisch und noch so schön braun#d
> 
> ne sven sorry... wenn du guides dann bitte auch mit allem was dazu gehört.... und das sind bestimmt keine braunen hungerhaken!
> ...


|good: 

Und wenn die blutenden Kiemen keine Ausrede waren, dann hätte man sich (uns) wenigstens das Bild ersparen sollen.

Mit genau dem Fisch hatte ich in etwa 4 - 6 Wochen eine Verabredung ! #q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Dito!|gr: 
Hatten heute auch WIEDER eine Nullnummer!:c 

Brodtener Ufer (Herman´s Höhe)
Wer: Raubfischfreunde und meine Wenigkeit|wavey: 
Zeit: 16:45-20:00 Uhr
Wind: S SW 2-3
Tiefe: 2-3 m 
Luft: 14 °
Wasser: 2°
Köder: Spöket, Snaps, Gamba, Alles was da war...
Fisch: Nüx!!

Kein anfasser, keine nachläufer, KEINE AUSSTEIGER!!!

Aber das leben kommt ins Wasser: Algen, Krebse (chen), Fischchen im Flachwasser und an Steinen und Tang"wäldern"

UNSERE ZEIT KOMMT....

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## Marcus van K (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Tach schön,

wann: Heute
wo: Ostsee :q 
wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: hansen allerlei
Zeit: 8.00 bis 12.00
Wind: irgendwie aus allen richtungen und ab und zu mal windstill
Wetter: von Sonne bis bedeckt und kurze schauer alles dabei
Temp. Luft 10 Wasser ca 2 
Fisch: JOOP 52er Regenbogner

Bemerkung: da quäle ich mich morgens nach der Spätschicht aus dem Bett um vor der nächsten Schicht noch n paar Würfchen zu machen und am Wasser angekommen muss ich mit bedauern feststellen das der Fischer seine Heringsnetze mal wieder 60 meter von Land, über fast 2,5km längs am Strand und dann noch in doppelter reihe ausschmeissen musste :v .

na ja dann muss ich wohl dahin laufen wo keine mehr stehen wa?
Rin ins Wasser und gleich mal 2 Nachläufer na ja soll ja vorkommen, diverse Köderwechsel folgen aber nix Passiert. Dann einige Zeit später kurzes anfassen aber mehr nicht. HHHMMMMM erstmal raus und n Käffchen mit n paar lecker keksen verhaften. 
Dann kam mir ne iddee, einfach mal ne Springerfliege vorschalten, mag ja sein das der Blinker bzw. Wobbler nicht genug gereitzt haben.
So fix wieder ins nasse Element und beim 2 Wurf, Zack Rute krumm.
Erst rechts dann links n Sprung wildes Geschüttel aber nix da.....
Fix Kescher raus sanft rüber ziehen, anheben und YES.....

wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen sind an ihr noch leichte Netzspuren zu sehen.


----------



## Byron (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo: Ostseeküste NWM
Wann: 17.00 - 20.00 Uhr
Luft: 13°C, leicht bewölkt
Wasser: ca: 3°C, leicht trüb
Wind: W-SW 3-4
Köder: Spöket
Fisch: Mefo 48cm, ne 40er(C&R), 2 Bisse versemmelt #q 

Die Mefo hatte noch 7 unverdaute Sandaale im Magen, konnte dem Spöket
trotzdem nicht wiederstehen. Die Fische bissen heute extrem vorsichtig,
haben den Köder mehrfach attakiert, bevor sie ihn denn doch nahmen!

MfG  Byron


----------



## JunkieXL (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@Marcus .. Nachmittags wars da wieder wie beim anangeln 4 Fische wurden gefangen ich hatte einen Nachläufer mehr aber auch nicht der Fsch war da hat aber nich gebissen. Der neben mir mit Fliege hatte aber auch nix!


----------



## sunny (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@Medo und marioschreiber

Wat soll denn diese Stimmungsmache gegen Nordangler #d ;+ ?

Was kann er denn dafür, wenn einer seiner Guidingteilnehmer ne schlanke und angeblich braune Mefo fängt#c ? Und warum soll man sie nicht entnehmen, wenn sie aus den Kiemen blutet? Hatte ich zwangsläufig auch gemacht. Du nicht???

Das gefärbte Fische normalerweise nicht zu entnehmen sind, ist ja allgemein bekannt. Ich gehe daher mal davon aus, dass die Entnahme aufgrund der gegebenen Umstände erfolgt ist.

Und was soll überhaupt die Aussage: "Wenn das keine Ausrede ist, dass sie geblutet hat ...."? Da lese ich ne bösartige Unterstellung raus. 

Was hättet ihr denn erwartet? Das er George sagt, setz die blutende Mefo zurück, damit sie in Ruhe verenden kann? Das kann es doch wohl auch nicht sein.

Für mich hat Nordangler nichts anderes gemacht als das wofür man einen Guide mietet, er hat seinen Teilnehmer zum Fisch geführt und mehr nicht. Nordangler, freut mich, dass dein "Schützling" erfolgreich war #6. 

Also George von mir nen dickes Petri Heil zu deiner ersten Mefo #6. Nächstes mal fängst du ne blanke, wenn denn diese überhaupt braun war .


----------



## Rainer 32 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Jo, Sunny, die beiden scheinen ja wirklich die Selbstgerechtigkeit für sich gepachtet zu haben#d


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Ihr geht ja alle ab wie´n Zäpfchen.... Fangt alle lieber blanke, dann habt ihr kein Zündstoff...... Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man das Foto im AB lieber hätte sein lassen sollen gerade weil ihr hier wieder abgeht!

Petri zur Mefo!


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ mptiger

An einigen Stränden kann ablandiger Wind durchaus zu tollen Meerforellenfängen führen. #6  Stimmt`s Martin (skorpion)? #6 

Allen glücklichen Fängern ein herzliches "Petri Heil" von mir.

Bezüglich der gefangenen 83-er Meefo.
Eigendlich gehört es ja nicht in diesen Thread. Aber wenn`s schon angesprochen wird.
Es tut mir leid, aber ich erkenne auf diesem Bild nicht *eindeutig*, dass die Meefo noch gefärbt ist. Sven hat ja auch nichts darüber berichtet. Nur, dass Sie recht schlank war. Nun gut. So sei es.
Fakt ist aber eins. Selbst wenn so ein kapitaler Fisch leich gefärbt ist und er blutet, *muß* er zurück ins Wasser. Der biologische Kreislauf sorgt in jedem Fall für eine sinnvolle Verwertung auch dieses, eventuell verstorbenen, Fisches!!! Aber wie gesagt hat Sven von einer Färbung nichts berichtet.
So und nun mal ehrlich. Der Georg hat als absoluter Neuling voll mit beiden Händen in den Honigtopf gegriffen. Wer hat schon gleich bei seinen ersten Versuchen solch ein "riesiges" Glück!!! An dieser Stele noch mal meinen Glückwunsch an Georg! #6 
Aber selbst gestandene Meefoangler hätten, wenn sie diesen Fisch zurück gesetzt hätten, vorrausgesetzt er war gefärbt, Tränen in den Augen gehabt. Und das wären nicht nur Freudentränen gewesen. Dessen bin ich felsenfest sicher!
Aber ich wiederhole es gerne noch einmal. Sven schrieb nichts von einer Färbung des Fisches!

@ Sven
Glückwunsch zu deinem Guiding! #6


----------



## detlefb (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Es ist schon verwunderlich wie sich einige Herren immer künstlich aufregen, wenn irgendwo eine braune Meerforelle abschlagen wird.
Von diesen Leuten erwarte ich letztlich das gleiche Engagement wenn es um einen großen abgeschlagenen Brassen voller Laichausschlag geht.
Das passiert aber merkwürdiger Weise nicht.
Ist eine Meerforelle etwas anderes als ein Brassen? Ist sie kein Fisch?

Für den Fall das jemand Probleme mit der beruflichen Tätigkeit eines Boardie's und seiner Funktion am Wasser hat, sollte man das besser persönlich austragen. In der Öffentlichkeit hat das nichts zusuchen.


----------



## Fyggi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hai,

aus der Sicht eines Binnenländers wäre es für mich lediglich zu überlegen gewesen, einen SCHLANKEN Fisch wieder zurück zusetzen, da dieser (Trophae oder verletzt einmal abgesehen) zu seiner kulinarischen Verwertung wenig beisteuern kann.
Ansonsten scheint die Farbe BRAUN ja ein überaus grosses Reizthema zu sein. Aber geht es nicht um BRAUN VOR der Laichzeit? Ich würde auch einen schlanken, blanken Fisch zurücksetzen. Aber auch einen braunen, gut genährten NACH der Laichzeit entnehmen (habe ich aber noch nicht gefangen, da die braunen Fische im Zeitraum des Fettfressens auch wieder einblanken).

Man Küstenjungs, seht es einem Binnenländer nach! Ich habe auch schon Einheimische gesehen, die einen Straß von 30er Dorschen stolz vom Strand getragen haben.

Hatte jetzt nichts mit Fangmeldung zu tun, ich weiß! Hole ich nach der nächsten Woche DK nach#h 

Mark


----------



## Tobsn (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



> Ist eine Meerforelle etwas anderes als ein Brassen? Ist sie kein Fisch?


 
Hat damit nix zu tun, doch wer schaut sich schon Bilder von Brassenfängen an?


----------



## gofishing (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

|offtopic 



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Fall das jemand Probleme mit der beruflichen Tätigkeit eines Boardie's und seiner Funktion am Wasser hat, sollte man das besser persönlich austragen. In der Öffentlichkeit hat das nichts zusuchen.



Mit der Einstellung wirst Du nie nich Präsident, außer Du ernennst Dich selbst.#c 
Klasse finde ich das hier immer viel zu früh neue Monatströöds eröffnet werden um garantiert nur in einem anderen Forum seine Fänge zu posten.#6 
Die Kriterien um Moderator zu werden sind hier irgendwie besser gelöst.|wavey:

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## havkat (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin!

Mager ist sie, ein gauer oder brauner Schlauch ist sie nicht mehr.

Schlank, mager, am versilbern und sehr hungrig.

Ich geb´s zu.
Spüre  auch immer einen Stich in der Magengegend, wenn ich solche "Fastabsteiger" tot und still auf Fotos sehe.

In ein paar Wochen hätte dieser Fisch bummelich 3 - 4kg mehr gehabt...... logger.

Allerdings kann ich die Freude des Fängers (newbie) verstehen.
Angefangen haben wir alle mal. 

Schade is schon, aber gönnen wir ihm seinen Fisch, okay?

Wenn der Gast von Nordfischer sie in full condition gefangen hätte, dann wäre  das Foto vom Fängers wohl etwas unscharf geworden, von wegen Adrenalinflattermann und so. 

Ob sie blutete oder nich......... sie ist tot.

Watt soll´s.

Den Nachteil der Entnahme wir er spätestens erkennen, wenn sie auf den Tisch kommt.  :q


----------



## hocicio (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Erstmal Petri den Fängern...

@Markus...#6 

Wenn ihr hier weiter in dieser Art und Weise mit Fangmeldungen umgeht, braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn`s bald nix mehr zu lesen gibt bzw. keine Bilder von den Hübschen hier auftauchen...#d 
Ist auch nich der einzige Thread bei dem man sich ganz genau überlegen muß ob man was schreibt oder der Pranger schon auf einen wartet. Und nich jeder hat einen Juristen neben sich sitzen der sein Posting erstmal rechtlich abklärt...Also Bitte: ab und an mal zurückhalten#h


----------



## belle-hro (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@hocicio |good: 

Rechtlich wars völlig o.k., keine Schonzeit mehr, Mindestmaß erreicht, Entscheidung des Anglers ist zu akzeptieren. Nach der Laichzeit ist vor der Laichzeit....und umgekehrt! Seht es positiv! Dieser Fisch hat zur Arterhaltung beigetragen!
Was sollen andere sagen: meine 68er und die Ü70 aus Steinbeck waren fett und silber.... und Bandwürmer!!!!

*so und nu Schluß mit*|offtopic


----------



## marioschreiber (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Medo und marioschreiber
> 
> Wat soll denn diese Stimmungsmache gegen Nordangler #d ;+ ?


 
Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung, und hat in keinster Weise was mit Nordangler als Person zu tun !
Ich hätte diese auch genau so bei jedem anderen geäussert !



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann er denn dafür, wenn einer seiner Guidingteilnehmer ne schlanke und angeblich braune Mefo fängt#c ? Und warum soll man sie nicht entnehmen, wenn sie aus den Kiemen blutet? Hatte ich zwangsläufig auch gemacht. Du nicht???


 
Nichts kann er dafür ! Aber das Bild hätte er nicht reinstellen müssen. 



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll überhaupt die Aussage: "Wenn das keine Ausrede ist, dass sie geblutet hat ...."? Da lese ich ne bösartige Unterstellung raus.


 
Ich habe nicht gesagt das es eine Ausrede ist, nur das so ein "Unfall" nicht so dargestellt werden sollte. Muss ich einen Fisch abschlagen weil er zu schwer verletzt ist, obwohl ich ihn sonst zurückgesetzt hätte, dann trauer ich für mich alleine um den Fisch!

Sicher, der Fisch ist tot, aber eine Trophäe ist er nicht !


----------



## Medo (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

zu 1 und 2 von mario schließe ich mich an.#6 

und das mit der verletzung kann ich nicht urteilen#c 

für mich ist das jetzt abgehakt


----------



## Rheinangler (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hi Leute,

war ja en ganz interessanter Thread, bis hier das Genöhle wg. der großen Mefo angefangen hat. 

Nun laßt doch mal gut sein und reitet nicht mehr auf dem Thema rum. Die Leute die sich diesen Thread reinpfeifen wollen Fangmeldungen sehen und nichts anderes. 

Eröffnet zur Not einen Meckerthread, wo Ihr dieses Thema bequasseln könnt.:m 

Nichts für Ungut und Gruß#6 

Stefan


----------



## Fastroller (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin,

1. unser Mario....

2. Um meine Fischerprüfung zu bestehen musste ich bei maßigen, gefangenen Fischen ausserhalb der Schonzeit bei " Abschlagen " ein Kreuz machen...

So, ansonsten schliesse ich mich DetlefB und den schlußworten von Reinangler an.


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Medo, du hälst diese Aussage für nicht persönlich.



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ne sven sorry... wenn du guides dann bitte auch mit allem was dazu gehört.... und das sind bestimmt keine braunen hungerhaken!
> 
> da hätte ich mehr vin dir erwartet!



Und marioschreiber, du hast diese Zeilen als |good: bezeichnet.

Also, wenn ich namentlich angesprochen werden, nehme ich das persönlich. Aber gut, wenn es nicht so sein sollte, habe ich das vielleicht auch falsch verstanden.


Zum Abschluss: 

Wir sollten uns alle mal wieder an alte Tugenden erinnern, d.h. sich für einen und mit einem von uns über einen Fang freuen, ohne wenn und aber. 

Und nicht jedesmal versuchen irgendetwas zu finden, was angeblich alles falsch gelaufen ist. 

So das war es hier jetzt. Wünsche euch ne fischreiche Saison.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wo sind die Meldungen Jungs??? Heute waren doch soooo viele los :q:m.....


----------



## tasmane (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind die Meldungen Jungs??? Heute waren doch soooo viele los :q:m.....



www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Jo das weiß ich doch....... Aber das hier ist nicht LM :q...


----------



## tasmane (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

upps sry ,aber bei denen sind doch immer so tolle Foddos,ich dachte da schreiben alle was zu Meerfor rein


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Joar ist ja kein Thema. Ich bin jeden Tag im LM genauso wie hier, aber ich vermisse HIER die ganzen aktuellen Meldungen. Heute sind ja viele unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## tasmane (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Du, die habn bestimmt nur braune erwischt. Die sind doch geschützt, darf man doch nicht fangen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Na dann weiß ich ja bescheid #6#6#6.... Danke für die Info:m


----------



## tasmane (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

gern geschehen|wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

War heute los , hab aber nichts erwischt .
Ich glaub ich hatte 1 oder 2 Anfasser , aber bei Windstärke 3-4 von der Seite
konnt man das nicht so wirklich gut erkennen .

Glaub ich muss mir mal ne andere Stelle suchen , der Wind soll ja die nächsten tage so bleiben ...


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind die Meldungen Jungs??? Heute waren doch soooo viele los :q:m.....



Ich hab mit Meschendorf telefoniert, Bernd hat erzählt, dass in der Nachbarschaft heute wohl drei Meerforellen an den Haken gingen ... und das bei dem Wetter!! #6

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## optimax (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

:l ...heu das hört sich ja gut an !!!!!....genau da geht`s morgen hin !!!:k 
..........na mal sehen was so geht !
petri oliver|wavey:


----------



## pepp-eric (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

bei zwei angeltagen am stück hat es ordentlich gesilbert!

2x80cm, 1x65cm, dazu noch ein paar kleinere, die ebenso wie die braune 80er weiter ihre bahnen ziehen durften.

es geht also langsam rund!

hier die 65er






hier der "laichhaken"





hier die fette 6kg heringsforelle





ach so leute, bei der gelegenheit möchte ich für einzelhaken an den ködern werbung machen. ich fische nur damit und kann bei bedarf jeden fisch schonend zurücksetzen. mit drilling gibt es oft das gerade gelesene "bluten im maul". 
gerade die profi guides können das bei ihren schulungen ja auch mal an den mann bringen.


----------



## Marcus van K (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@pepp-eric schöne dinger

War gestern los und hatte beim in den Keschern führen, eine Verloren.
War heute los, leck mich am Ar... war das kalt und bin mal wieder zuschauer geblieben aber nochmal Petri an Byron und Kollega


----------



## optimax (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

:m :m :m :m ein fettes petri !!!
tolle fische !!!!!!!!schöne bildchen#6 #6 #6 

petri oliver|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Donnerschlag #6#6#6! Fettes Petri zu den Mefos! #6 hoch fürs Zurücksetzen!!!


----------



## nils7677 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Petri an pep-eric. #6
Klasse Fische.

Ich werde das Wochenende mal wieder mein Glück im schönsten Bundesland der Welt versuchen.

Gruss Nils


----------



## Locke (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Erstmal Petri zu den Fängen! #6



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> bei der gelegenheit möchte ich für einzelhaken an den ködern werbung machen


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Fische ebenfalls mit Einzelhaken und bin vollends davon überzeugt!

Morgen erfolgt ein erneuter Angriff 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wie groß sollte denn der Einzelhaken gewählt sein bei einem Spöket, HansenFlash oder Gladsax???


----------



## Locke (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@Sylverpasi

Aähm, die Grösse  |kopfkrat   
Ich verwende die Perma Steel und kaufe diese lose bei BoardParnter Kubiak.
Denke, das war Grösse 2.
Wennste die Jungs dort fragst, zeigen die Dir den richtigen .

Gruss Locke


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ pepp-eric

|schild-g  zu diesem grandiosen Ergebnis und zu deinen Anmerkungen  |good: !!!


@ Sylverpasi

Ich verwende Haken der Größe 2 und 1/0! Der 1/0-er Haken beeinträchtigt das Laufverhalten bei Ködern ab 20 gr. nicht mehr. Und die dicken Meefos haben ein riesiges Maul. Da greift der Haken sehr gut. Na ja. Und die Lütten woll`n wir ja eh nicht!!! #d  :q


----------



## xhonk (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin Kollegen,

ich fische auch nur mit Einzelhaken der Größe 2. Von VMC gibt es bei uns hier in Kiel schöne Meereshaken.
Gerade wenn viel Kraut im Wasser ist hat man mit Einzelhaken weniger Probleme, Hänger lassen sich meistens besser lösen und das Abhaken funktioniert ohne große OP.#6 
Ob die Aussteigerquote nun besser oder schlechter ist kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ pepp-eric
> 
> |schild-g  zu diesem grandiosen Ergebnis und zu deinen Anmerkungen  |good: !!!



WOW !!! #r SUUUPERFÄNGE !!! #6
da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an ........
son Mist das ich die nä 2 Wochenenden nicht kann .... :c #q


----------



## Drillmaschine (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Klasse Fang!! |schild-g

Und auch ein Lob fürs faire Zurücksetzen der Braunen #6.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sylverpasi
> 
> Ich verwende Haken der Größe 2 und 1/0! Der 1/0-er Haken beeinträchtigt das Laufverhalten bei Ködern ab 20 gr. nicht mehr. Und die dicken Meefos haben ein riesiges Maul. Da greift der Haken sehr gut. Na ja. Und die Lütten woll`n wir ja eh nicht!!! #d  :q



Sind das ganz normale Wurmhaken oder die langschenkligen? Ich schau in der Mittagspause mal bei meinem Höcker vorbei .


----------



## theactor (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

HI,

Einzelhaken?! #6 #6 
Dat hier sind die Permasteel in Gr.2 (? oder 4?)




Wichtig ist ein zweiter Sprengring, damit der EH schön "nach oben zeigt".
Knackesicher im Mefo-Schnabel! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Danke für die Tipp´s Jungs #6#6#6.... Ich werd probieren!!!


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

find ich ja gut das die EH's ausgetestet werden sollen .....
das vermeidet Zankereien wegen ner abgeschlagenen 80er braunen weil sie aus den Kiemen blutete .... :m


----------



## FreeLee (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

So Jungs, damit Ihr mal wieder was zu gucken habt.  

*Ort:* Großes salziges Wasser, nördlich von Rostock :q 

*Zeit: *Von um 8 Uhr, bis halb 12 Uhr

*Wetter:* Erst ne 2 - 3 aus Südwest, dann ne 4 aus West, und Regen :c 

*Grund:* steinig

*Köder: *Kingtrout, schwarz-rot, 21 Gramm, Einzelhaken

*Fisch: *2 Nachläufer und ne 68er, die nicht so viel Glück hatte! :m 

Endlich hat es mal geklappt. 
Nach einer Stunde des stupiden Blinkerbadens, der erste Nachläufer. Schnappt vor meinen Füßen zu - daneben, na toll! #d 

Ein paar Meter weiter ein zaghafter Anfasser. Wieder ein paar Meter weiter - Biss, und ab die Post! Der Fisch streckt den Kopf ausm Wasser, Schnabel auf, Aus der Traum! |gr: 

Nächster Wurf an die gleiche Stelle, und tatsächlich, in 50 Metern Entfernung ein herzerweichender Einstieg. Dann ein Drill, der jeden Hecht alt aussehen lässt. Ein meterhoher Sprung, Fluchten bis der Arzt kommt, und Drehen um die eigene Achse!

Aber alles ging gut, und ich konnte den Fisch sicher an Land schupsen.


----------



## goeddoek (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Moin Krischan  

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g  zum Fang des Silberbarrens #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

...richtig schöner Fisch...digges Petri...
...bin im April auch 2-3 Tage an der Küste...
...rund um Fehmarn und einen Tag Flensburger Förde...
...vll. sieht man sich...
...sage vorher nochmal Bescheid...
..greetz and nice weekend...


----------



## gerstmichel (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

feines Fischlein, und so fotogen...|supergri 

Mal sehen, ob dieses WE was läuft... et wird Zeit...

Mein Lieblingsköder liegt bereit...

Die Rute will mal wieder gebogen werden... es pulsiert richtig darin...

Man sieht sich am Wasser.#h


----------



## Freelander (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Tipp´s Jungs #6#6#6.... Ich werd probieren!!!


 
Hallo Brüderchen!
Komm mal zu mir,dann zeige ich Dir die Einzelhaken an meinem Wobblersortiment.Manchmal braucht man gar nicht soweit weg von Zuhause zu suchen!!!:q 
Ich habe die Haken bei Micha gekauft,der gibt Dir weitere Tipps und vergiss die Sprengringe nicht.#6 
Am Wopchenende gehts wieder looos!!!Bist Du dabei?


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

@ FreeLee

Auch von mir ein  |schild-g   und das nicht nur zu der tollen Meefo, sondern auch zu den tollen Bildern! :m 
Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder angreifen. Bin schon heiß wie ein Bügeleisen! :q  :m


----------



## M-e-f-o-fan (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

alles klar, hat sich erledigt, ich wusste nicht das hier so viele Super Kluge Köpfe rumhängen und sich über jeden kleinen Schreibfehler am liebsten einen...


----------



## oh-nemo (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte letztes Jahr das Boot auch schon gemietet und ordentlich Dorsche und sogar einen Heilbutt bekommen.


COOL M-e-f-o-fan #6 
Heilbutt in der Ostsee


----------



## baggerfahrer03 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

So Leute jetzt sind wir endlich das Thema  mit den braunen, oder nicht braunen Mefos los .  Nun geht es richtig los ... wir haben Heilbut in der Ostsee.
​


----------



## salmohunter (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Nicht nur Heilbutt haben wir in der Ostsee...einige wollen sogar schon starke Sushi`s beim Rauben gesehen haben


----------



## oh-nemo (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> schon starke Sushi`s beim Rauben gesehen haben


Hatte letztens auch Sushi als Beifang #6
Hatten aber n untermaßigen USB Anschluss und hab sie schonend released


----------



## Byron (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wann: Heute 14.30 - 16.30 Uhr
Wo: Ostseeküste NWM
Wasser: ca. 3°C, klar
Luft: 11°C, bewölkt
Wind: SW 4
Köder: Snaps
Fisch: 47er, 64er - 3.1 kg, 40er (C&R),
ne ca. 60er kurz vor'm Kescher verloren


----------



## Wulli (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallolo,
> 
> und sogar einen Heilbutt bekommen



....wenn das ma nicht ein Flügelbutt war!!!!!!!|supergri  :m 

Wulli


----------



## Waveman (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Heilbutt oder untermaßige USB Sushis, die Ostsee steckt halt voller Überaschungen. Evtl. sollte mal jemand einen neuen Tread aufmachen: Kurioses aus der Ostsee, äh - halt stop,  war das hier nicht aktuelle Mefo-fänge ...))

see you on the beach
waveman


----------



## Fischbox (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:


 Du hast ja schoooon wieder den Haken in den Rutenring eingehängt....#d



Schönes Foto#6


----------



## Horndorsch (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Erstmal ein herzliches "Moin, moin" an Euch alle! #h Bin nämlich noch neu hier im Board und auch erst seit Kurzem mefo-infiziert. Nun zum Thema:

Wann: 31.3., 17.30-19.30 Uhr
Wo: FL Förde
Temp.: 7°C ?
Wind: westlich 5 mit Böen
Köder: Salty, Hansen fight
Wasser: 1-2m, leicht trüb
Fisch: 2 Mefo, 46er und 40er released, 1 Aussteiger
Bilder: hab ich leider nicht

Bemerkungen: Auch ich bin dem Tip (hier aus dem Board) mit den Einzelhaken gefolgt. Bin bisher begeistert, kaum noch Hänger und easy zu lösen.#6


----------



## theactor (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

HI,



			
				Boxfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ja schoooon wieder den Haken in den Rutenring eingehängt....#d


Neeiiin - immer noch |supergri 



> Bin bisher begeistert, kaum noch Hänger und easy zu lösen.


 
Sauber! #6 #6 und Petri zur tollen Ausbeute! #h


----------



## gerwinator (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

moin, ich war gestern auch endlich mal wieder los

wo:waabs
wann: 16 bis 19 uhr
wetter: bedeckt und westliche winde
fische: außer spesen nix gewesen #q 

dann muss ich morgen wohl nochmal los |supergri


----------



## nikmark (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				belle-hro schrieb:
			
		

> Köder: ... die Dose rauf und runter, bis sie ordentlich feucht war



Das Du Dich nicht schämst #d 
*
TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAAA*:m 

Bist verhaftet #6 

Nikmark


----------



## angelblinker (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Wann: Heute 07.00 - 13.30 Uhr
Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand
Wasser: ca. 3°C, leicht angetrübt
Luft: 11°C, bewölkt.sonne.regen
Wind: SSW 2-3
Köder: Spöket
Fisch: 66er - 3.5 kg, 

bild komm noch.

meine erste forelle :q :q :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				angelblinker schrieb:
			
		

> Wann: Heute 07.00 - 13.30 Uhr
> Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand
> Wasser: ca. 3°C, leicht angetrübt
> Luft: 11°C, bewölkt.sonne.regen
> ...


 
Na dann erstmal Petri für dein erstes Silber, meins läßt noch ein wenig auf sich waaten, dafür wird das dann gleich n riesen klopper 

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## M-e-f-o-fan (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

ich hoffe du verreckst langsam


----------



## oh-nemo (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du verreckst langsam


Du bist ja n ganz netter.Viel Spass hier noch im AB |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja n ganz netter.Viel Spass hier noch im AB |wavey:


 
jo - immer wieder gern gesehen solche Neuzugänge ! #d #q


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du verreckst langsam


 
Kann den mal jemand entsorgen, solche einen scheiß müssen wir uns doch nicht antuen oder #d 

Ist der von der PETA oder was ;+


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du verreckst langsam


 
Meinst mich?|uhoh:


----------



## Wulli (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du verreckst langsam



Hej,

wen meinste denn? 
Viel Spass hier noch im AB!

Dachte mir gleich, das mit dem was nicht stimmt!:q 

Wulli


----------



## Tisie (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Hallo,

wir waren letzte Woche (25.03.-01.04.) zu dritt am kleinen Belt ... das Wetter war schlecht (Regen ohne Ende, starker Wind) und das Wasser zu kalt. Trotzdem konnten wir ein paar MeeFos landen, meine beiden Kumpel hatten je vier Fische, ich 12 (Anfängerglück  ). Die MeeFos waren leider größtenteils Absteiger (bis 76cm), aber ein paar knackige Grönländer hatten wir auch dabei. Wir haben mit der Fliege gefischt und hauptsächlich mit auffälligen Wintermustern gefangen (Polar-Magnus, ...).

Der Virus hat mich nun endgültig und unheilbar befallen |rolleyes 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du verreckst langsam




@ll!!!!! Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr da noch lange rumfragt, wen er damit meinen könnte! SOROFT ne liebe Meldung an den MOD und gut ist! 


Mefofan mach mal so weiter, dann entsorgst Du Dich selber :q:q:q#6#6#6


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst mich?|uhoh:


 
Natürlich nicht


----------



## angelblinker (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann erstmal Petri für dein erstes Silber, meins läßt noch ein wenig auf sich waaten, dafür wird das dann gleich n riesen klopper
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mirco


 
auf jeden fall schließlich wird jetzt ja von vielen fängen berichtet
#6  danke #6


----------



## angelblinker (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				M-e-f-o-fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du verreckst langsam


was willst du denn damit sagen oder wem?????;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## theactor (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

HI,

ach lasst doch dem Provo seine armen "Freuden" -- jetzt ist APRIL  

#h


----------



## havkat (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

Nö!

Geht zu weit.

@M-e-f-o-fan

Zwei Wochen Pause, danach erwarte ich hier eine Entschuldigung.


----------



## kasimir (7. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*

moin 
1A sowas darf man nich durchgehen lassen sind doch alle
vom gleichen stamm  
zusammenhalten ist die deviese


----------



## Broder (10. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2006*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Kann den mal jemand entsorgen, solche einen scheiß müssen wir uns doch nicht antuen oder #d
> 
> Ist der von der PETA oder was ;+



Ja ganz meine Meinung _ das geht mit son Ding vielleicht : :q 
aber ich weiß nicht mir reichen schon die Weicheier im Straßenverkehr da muß ich das hier nicht haben ( Scheibe wieder hochkurbel )

jetzt noch ein Ding meinereiner ... könnte ein Lachs sein ... ok ok nicht steinigen wäre ja für n Lachs auch maßig #h


----------

